# Frühling drumherum



## jolantha (26. Apr. 2015)

Zeige euch mal ein bißchen Frühlingsgarten, viel gibt es hier noch nicht, wir sind immer ein bißchen später dran


----------



## jolantha (26. Apr. 2015)

Der Wald gibt sich auch immer mehr Mühe 
      

Das ist er dann 2 Tage später


----------



## Goldkäferchen (26. Apr. 2015)

Hallo,
immer wieder schön zu sehen  -eure Frühlingsbilder.
Waren gestern im Britzer Garten (Berlin), ehemals BUGA- Gelände. Wollte euch die Bilder vom Frühling nicht vorenthalten.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## jolantha (26. Apr. 2015)

Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Waren gestern im Britzer Garten (Berlin), ehemals BUGA- Gelände. Wollte euch die Bilder vom Frühling nicht vorenthalten.
> LG
> Goldkäferchen



Schöne Bilder , meine __ Tulpen sind fast alle von den Wühlmäusen gefressen worde.


----------



## jolantha (26. Apr. 2015)

Ich trickse hier wie Weltmeister, Zitieren , Zitat wieder löschen und schreiben können 

wollte ich Euch doch zeigen ------ noch grüner


----------



## Tanny (26. Apr. 2015)

jolantha schrieb:


> wollte ich Euch doch zeigen ------ noch grüner



so ähnlich war es hier auch 

Gestern war noch alles irgendwie "blass", dann fing es heute Nacht endlich, endlich
an zu regnen und plötzlich sieht man überall leuchtendes Grün und alle Pflanzen haben einen 
enormen Schub gemacht. 

Es ist jedes Jahr wieder faszinierend, wenn man beim "Erwachen der Natur" förmlich zuschauen kann, 
sowie etwas Licht gepaart mit Wärme und Wasser auf die Pflanzen fällt.

LG
Kirstin


----------



## jolantha (27. Apr. 2015)

Hab noch ein paar Bildchen von gestern, zur Aufmunterung .
Hier regnets !


----------



## jolantha (28. Apr. 2015)

Hab ja auch noch richtig tolle Sachen in meinem Garten, so sieht mein Rasen aus :
      
    
 
   
Die Gundermannecke ist für die früh ankommenden Bienen
und Hummeln


----------



## Goldkäferchen (1. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
und hier nochmal ein paar Bilder vom Britzer Garten in Berlin, 1 Monat später...
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (1. Juni 2015)

und noch ein paar für alle Blumen- und Fischliebhaber  
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## jolantha (26. Dez. 2015)

Es ist zwar Dezember, aber meine Pflanzen wissen das nicht 
   
Das ist meine Magnolie, und Spitzen der __ Schneeglöckchen
   
   
   
   
Die Rosen setzen all schon wieder Knospen an


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Dez. 2015)

Hi Anne,

bei laubwerfenden __ Magnolien sieht es mit Blütenknospen um die Zeit immer so aus, egal ob bei milden Temperaturen oder bei Dauerfrost. Die sind schon im Früherbst vor dem Laubfall angelegt

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (27. Dez. 2015)

Ja, Frank, ich weiß 
aber dieses Jahr sind sie doppelt so groß !


----------



## jolantha (25. Jan. 2016)

Die __ Schneeglöckchen sind immer noch da 
    

Dazu gesellen sich jetzt aber schon die Lupinen
    

ebenso die Hyazinthen
    

Weidenkätzchen und Goldlack
   

und noch die üblichen " Frühjahrberge " nicht zu vergessen


----------



## S.Reiner (25. Jan. 2016)

Och das ist ja Süss ein WÜLI


----------



## jolantha (26. Jan. 2016)

Kannste gerne haben, hol ihn Dir ab


----------



## S.Reiner (26. Jan. 2016)

jolantha schrieb:


> Kannste gerne haben, hol ihn Dir ab


 Danke kein bedarf
habe den letzten Maulwurfe hier bei mir die grosse weite Welt gezeigt
 Hat dein Mauli einen kleinen Koffer bei gehabt
dann war das mein Letzter

         man ist der schon weit gekommen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Feb. 2016)

Hi,

heute konnte Mann ja endlich mal wieder kurz behost in den Garten

in den wilden Krokusen waren auch die ersten __ Schwebfliegen unterwegs

die 0815 Osterglocken stehen kurz vorm aufblühen

Schneeglöckechen sind fast durch

die Lenzrosen sind auch 6 Wochen zu früh dran

die kaukasische Schneerose hat bei den -15 Grad vorletzte Woche einen auf den Deckel bekommen

das rote __ Lungenkraut blüht schon durchgehend seit ende November

und in ein paar Tagen kann man den ersten Bärlauch ernten

MfG Frank


----------



## Flusi (6. Feb. 2016)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> heute konnte Mann ja endlich mal wieder kurz behost in den Garten


hallo, Frank, 
ja bist Du denn des Wahnsinns fette Beute... = = 
...immer alles schön warm halten...
(der Frühling kommt bestimmt)
LG Flusi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Feb. 2016)

Flusi schrieb:


> hallo, Frank,
> ja bist Du denn des Wahnsinns fette Beute... = =
> 
> LG Flusi



Hi Flusi,

was meinst Du wofür wir Männer so viele Haare an den Beinen haben (länger als ne Stunde war ich ja auch net draußen)

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (7. Feb. 2016)

Um meinen Garten macht der Frühling noch einen Bogen, bis auf die __ Schneeglöckchen gibts hier noch nicht viel. 
Die Hyazinthen stehen auch in den Startlöchern. 
Werde nachher noch durch den Garten wandern und schauen, was noch sprießt .


----------



## trampelkraut (7. Feb. 2016)

Ich bin auch mal gewandert!


----------



## troll20 (7. Feb. 2016)

iiii  Farbe  , ach wie gut war doch die Zeit als es nur schwarz weiß Bilder gab


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Feb. 2016)

Hi,

seit gestern macht der Garten blau. __ Iris reticulata  blüht und immer mehr Kraniche ziehen übers Grundstück weg (in der Stadt werden auch schon erste Sträucher grün und in 2-3 Tagen blühen erste Osterglocken) - nächste Woche ist ja auch zum Glück wieder Frühlingsanfang

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (24. Feb. 2016)

Frank, wunderschön Deine blauen __ Iris, meine haben mir die Wühlmäuse wieder alle vernichtet.


----------



## Eva-Maria (24. Feb. 2016)

... die ersten Farbklekse hier sind gelb-orange und leuchten wunderschön... selbst wenn die Sonne nicht scheint


----------



## jolantha (24. Feb. 2016)

Eva, hübsch, kann Dir kein " Gefällt mir " geben, geht mal wieder nicht :-(


----------



## Daufi (25. Feb. 2016)

Einen kleinen Kontrast zum Frühling, heute morgen 7 Uhr bei -6 Grad...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Feb. 2016)

Hi Daufi,

viele Bäume im Garten sind doch schon grün

so siehts bei mir heute morgen auch aus, dafür aber mit Sonnenschein

MfG Frank


----------



## Daufi (25. Feb. 2016)

Moin Frank,

ja die Sonne ist mittlerweile auch aufgetaucht, hat kurz gekuckt und ist wieder verschwunden
War ihr wohl zu kalt...
Ich denke da ist heute nacht wieder vieles erfroren...
Bei uns in der Umgebung hat schon einiges an Obstbäumen geblüht... Na die kommen wieder...


----------



## jolantha (10. März 2016)

Den Frühling hab ich mir ins Haus geholt. 
Eine Freundin schenkte mir 10 Tulpenzwiebeln, die schon länger bei ihr rumlagen. 
5 waren schon abgeschimmelt, hab ich rausgeschnitten , die Stellen, und je 5 in einen Blumentopf gesetzt. 
Guckst Du :


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. März 2016)

HI,

letztes WE wurde das neue Foliengewächshaus aufgebaut und über die Woche mit neuen Aussaaten bestückt
Die ersten Saaten darin sind schon am auflaufen - endlich auch welche von den 2014 gesäten __ Pfingstrosen

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (30. März 2016)

Jetzt geht es hier auch kräftig los 
            
Und mein Mini-__ Rittersporn hats auch überlebt 
      So sah er letzten Sommer aus.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Apr. 2016)

nächstes WE wird hier der Wald wohl wieder so aussehen wie bei Annes 2. Beitrag, bei den Buchen wird langsam das grün sichtbar

MfG Frank


----------



## Dieter_B (6. Apr. 2016)

Na dann will ich auch mal was zeigen. Am WE hatte ich mal ein wenig zeit.


----------



## trampelkraut (6. Apr. 2016)

Die __ Sumpfdotterblume blüht das erste mal am Teich.


----------



## trampelkraut (6. Apr. 2016)

Auch der Zierpfirsich blüht schon.


----------



## jolantha (12. Apr. 2016)

Schön, daß es jetzt überall Frühling wird 
                     
Ich liiieeeebe es !!!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Apr. 2016)

jolantha schrieb:


> Schön, daß es jetzt überall Frühling wird



Hi Anne,

ja, kaum das es warm ist kam gestern Mittag auch schon die grüngestreifte Bananenschlange aus ihrem Winterquatier gekrochen und lag noch recht steif im Garten in der Sonne rum

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (12. Apr. 2016)

Frank, dann können die zwei sich ja mal kennenlernen, meine ist einfarbig grün, werden die Kinder nicht so bunt.


----------



## jolantha (14. Apr. 2016)

Warum habt Ihr denn wieder keinen Frühling, immer muß ich meine eigenen Bilder angucken


----------



## ina1912 (14. Apr. 2016)

Doch, icke! 

Hier ein bisschen Frühling ausm Havelland:

                    

frühlingshafte Grüße von Ina


----------



## jolantha (15. Apr. 2016)

Danke Ina
geht doch


----------



## ina1912 (15. Apr. 2016)

Ick bleib dran, versprochen! Da sind schon einige Knospen kurz vorm Aufbrechen, und dann pirsche ich mit dem Handy durch den Garten!

lg ina


----------



## Goldkäferchen (15. Apr. 2016)

Hi, Ina
gut so, wir wollen Bilder sehen.... und schön, daß  Du wieder da bist nach dem "Winterschlaf" 
LG
Goldkäferchen

PS: Bilder kommen noch, heute nur Schietwetter, Regen, Hagel, Sturm!


----------



## ina1912 (15. Apr. 2016)

Danke Dir! Als ob ich's mit dem Wetter gestern geahnt hätte. ...
hoffentlich hat der Hagel Dir Deinen japanischen Blütenhartriegel nicht zerschossen!

lg ina


----------



## trampelkraut (15. Apr. 2016)

Hallo!

Die Sumfdotterblume steht in voller Blüte, und die __ Wasserähre blüht auch schon.


----------



## jolantha (16. Apr. 2016)

Davon ist nichts mehr da  
Alle Hyazinthen sind gestern  vom Hagel erschlagen worden und liegen kaputt auf der Erde rum .


----------



## misudapi (16. Apr. 2016)

Hallo,
der Frühling ist bei mir schon lange in Gange. Die ersten __ Narzissen sind auch schon wieder verblüht.


----------



## ina1912 (16. Apr. 2016)

Das ist ja ärgerlich!  War es bei Euch also auch so ein Unwetter?  Hier hat es die __ Primeln ganz schön zerfleddert...


----------



## misudapi (16. Apr. 2016)

Verda....
ich bekomme die Fotos nicht mehr hochgeladen.


----------



## misudapi (16. Apr. 2016)

Jetzt klapps doch wieder?
Dauer nur 5 min. pro Foto bis es geladen ist.
So eine Wanzenwolfsmilch die jetzt blüht.  Mandelblättrige in rot und normal    und in bunt  


Und diese waren Anfang März zugange.      und jetzt schauts so aus.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (16. Apr. 2016)

Hallo,
immer noch kein schönes Wetter, unbeständig, naß und grau 
Aber trotzdem ein paar Bilder vom Teich und Umgebung.
Hi, Ina, der __ Hartriegel hat Glück gehabt, schläft noch....
Wann kommt endlich die Sonne?!?
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (16. Apr. 2016)

hallo,
und noch ein paar Frühlingsgrüße


----------



## Goldkäferchen (16. Apr. 2016)

der Hagel hat auch die Tausendschönchen zerfleddert.


----------



## troll20 (17. Apr. 2016)

Mmmm mit ihr wollt unbedingt den Frühling festhalten, also ich hätte ja lieber den Sommer.  
Aber einige Bilder hätte ich auch  
Einmal ist er schon durch scheint aber nochmal ordentlich nach zu schieben


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Apr. 2016)

Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> der Hagel hat auch die Tausendschönchen zerfleddert.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 161635



Hi Käferchen,

Hagel gabs hier gestern auch, aber zum Glück nur wenig und "normale" Korngröße

aber, was bitte sind Tausendschön

ich erkenn auf dem Foto __ Schleifenblumen (Iberis), __ Hornveilchen (Viola cornuta) und __ Gänseblümchen (Bellis perennis)

MfG Frank


----------



## ina1912 (17. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Frank!

die neumod'schen Bellies hiessen zu unserer Zeit Tausendschönchen, zumindest im Osten.... la belle oder la bella, jenachdem frz. oder ital. heisst ja auch die Schöne, deshalb nennen die Engländer sie jedenfalls bellies.
und ja, sie sind auch __ Gänseblümchen in Balkonkastenzüchtung.

lg ina


----------



## Goldkäferchen (17. Apr. 2016)

Danke Ina, bist mir zuvorgekommen.


----------



## trampelkraut (17. Apr. 2016)

Trotz 25 l/m² konnte ich am Nachmittag zwei Frühlingsboten entdecken.

   

Weiß jemand was das für Pflanzen sind?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Apr. 2016)

Hi Roland,

ein Schaumkraut (Cardamine) und die weiße __ Sumpfdotterblume aus dem Himalaya

MfG Frank


----------



## trampelkraut (17. Apr. 2016)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Roland,
> 
> ein Schaumkraut (Cardamine) und die weiße __ Sumpfdotterblume aus dem Himalaya
> 
> MfG Frank



Danke Frank!


----------



## jolantha (27. Apr. 2016)

Die Magnolie hat langsam fertig 
  
Und damit gehts los 
  
fällt mir der Name wieder nicht ein . 
  Goldlack ist auch schon da !


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Apr. 2016)

Hi Anne,

die erste Runde der __ Magnolien ist bei mir auch durch (da rieselt die Blütenblätter nun wieder zu Boden)

das weiße ist irgendein Spierstrauch (Spiraea)

MfG Frank


----------



## troll20 (27. Apr. 2016)

Könnte aber auch ein Knallerbsenstrauch sein. Leider nicht wirklich auf dem Handy zu erkennen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Apr. 2016)

Hi Rene,

nee, bei der __ Schneebeere sind die rosa-weißen Mini-Blüten eher glockenförmig und hängen an den Triebspitzen
die Brautspiere (Spiraea arguta) kommt da bei Anne ganz gut hin

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (27. Apr. 2016)

Mal wieder " Danke " an Frank, Du hast mal wieder recht, es isr eine Spiere . 
Immer wenn ich die Namen höre, fällt mir auch ein, wie meine Pflanzen heißen.


----------



## ina1912 (5. Mai 2016)

Guten Abend miteinander! 
 Nachdem meine Browserprobleme behoben sind, kann ich hier wieder mitmachen. Zuerst möchte ich Euch unseren Amselnachwuchs zeigen, dann noch ein wenig Blühendes. Das amselnest ist direkt am Teich in einem Silberzypressenbäumchen. Sie spektakeln immer ganz schön rum, wenn ich dort rumwerkele und in der Einfulgschneise  stehe, aber sie haben sich an meine Anwesenheit gewöhnt. Der Amselpapa rennt mir sogar beim Umgraben (hab letztes We 13 Meter Beetkantensteine gesetzt) hinterher, kommt immer bis auf nen Meter ran und treibt mich lautstark an, noch mehr Würmchen auszubuddeln!
Im Teich ist auch alles im grünen Bereich,  vorgestern sichtete ich ein Molchmännchen im farbenprächtigen Hochzeitsgewand, das einen unübersehbaren Balztanz aufführte, und heut entdeckte ich wahrscheinlich seine Angebetete, ein kugelrundes Molchmädchen auf der Suche nach einem geeigneten Platz, wird wohl bald Nachwuchs geben! Leider hiervon keine Fotos machen können. Dafür noch einige Blüten. Besonders freue ich mich über die ersten Blüten des im Vorjahr gepflanzten Geranium Phaeum (vorletztes Foto), die fast schokofarben aussehen bei Tageslicht. Kennt jemand die Pflanze auf dem letzten Bild? Ich hab beim Kaufen ihren Namen vergessen..
Lg ina


----------



## misudapi (6. Mai 2016)

Hallo Ina,
das die Amseln dich so nah ran lassen    ,aber dafür muss du ja auch Futter mitsuchen. Wie schnell Amsel umdenken können, hatte ich bei meinen Garnelen gemerkt. Rot, bewegt sich!? Schwups waren diese probiert und dann stand auf der Amsel-Speisekarte eins mehr darauf. Die sind schlau, diese Amsel !!

Schön hast du es mit den vielen frischen Grün, übrigens heißt deine Blume "Schaumblühte" ( tiarella cor????) 
Gruß Susanne


----------



## ina1912 (6. Mai 2016)

Stimmt, danke Susanne! Die Schaumblüte war es, die auf dem Schild stand... ist blöd wenn beim Kaufen nix am Topf dransteht.
Und meine Amseln... ja die sind wenig scheu, die rennen auch immer sehr dicht an uns vorbei wenn wir draussen sitzen, stört die gar nicht. Beim Pflanzlöcher ausheben und so kannste garnicht so schnell buddeln, wie der Amselpapa neue Würmchen haben will. Springt einem fast vor die Schippe. Nur wenn man irgendwo falsch steht, gibts Gezeter. Dann geh ich halt zur Seite und dann sind sie zufrieden.. 

Lg ina


----------



## jolantha (6. Mai 2016)

Ina, sehr schön bei Dir, gefällt mir. So weit sind meine Blumen aber noch nicht. 
Buntes gibt es erst sehr wenig, dafür aber viel grün.


----------



## jolantha (7. Mai 2016)

Es wird ! 
    
Das sind die einzigen 2 __ Tulpen, die mir die Wühlmäuse gelassen haben.


----------



## jolantha (10. Mai 2016)

Ich mach jetzt hier mit Frühling weiter, bis es Sommer wird


----------



## Goldkäferchen (11. Mai 2016)

Hallo, noch schnell ein paar Bilder, nach dem schönen Wetter blüht jetzt alles! Man kann richtig zusehen, wie alles wächst. 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (11. Mai 2016)

Frühling mit Wassernixe


----------



## Goldkäferchen (11. Mai 2016)

Endlich Frühling!
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Mai 2016)

Hi Ina,

deine Schaumblüte sollte ne Tiarella wherry sein (ne horstbildende, und keine flächendeckende Art wie die weiße Tiarella cordifolia)

MfG Frank


----------



## Muschelschubserin (12. Mai 2016)

@ Goldkäferchen: was ist denn das für ein wunderschöner Baum in deinem Garten - mit den "altrosa" Blüten? 


Nun wird es auch im Norden bunt.....


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Mai 2016)

Hi Lara,

bin zwar net das goldige Käferchen

aber das ist ein Blumen-__ Hartriegel (Cornus floridus oder eine rosablütige Sorte von Cornus kousa) - sind beide hier im Lexika unter Bäume/Sträucher abgelegt

MfG Frank


----------



## ina1912 (12. Mai 2016)

Hi Frank! 
Danke für die Info, das ist wohl die richtige. Eigentlich eine bekannte Staudengärtnerei mit gutem Ruf bei uns in der Region, aber manchmal fehlt trotzdem die Beschilderung.... auf jeden Fall hält die Pflanze, was sie für den schattigen Bereich versprochen hat, habe sie vom Zwischenbeet nunmehr auf ihren endgültigen Bestimmungsort gesetzt. Bilder folgen demnächst. 
Lg ina


----------



## ina1912 (12. Mai 2016)

Goldkaeferchen, Dein rosa __ Blumenhartriegel stellt ja wieder alle anderen in den Schatten, genau wie letztes Jahr! Bin immer noch ganz blass vor Neid 

Dann will ich mal auch paar Bilder der letzten Tage hochladen, damit es wieder was zu gucken gibt. Meine amseln sind übrigens inzwischen flügge, eines hab ich als Pummelchen unter der Krüppelkiefer rumhüpfen sehen, die anderen sind nun schon ausgeflogen, das Nest ist leer.

Lg ina


----------



## koile (12. Mai 2016)

Hallo Ina , ich glaube Du und Golkäferchen , ihr habt nicht nur eine grünen Daumen, 

ihr habt 10 davon.  Respekt


----------



## Muschelschubserin (12. Mai 2016)

Hallo Frank, 

ich sage auch "Danke für die Info".....
Da weiß ich ja nun, was noch in meinem Garten fehlt....aber bis der mal sooooo schön groß ist...


----------



## Goldkäferchen (12. Mai 2016)

Hi Frank, das goldige Käferchen sagt "Danke". Bist Du mir zuvorgekommen.
Den __ Hartriegel habe ich damals in der Schweiz gesehen und mich sofort "verliebt". Das ist jetzt ca 20 Jahre her! Da muß man schon Geduld haben. 
Hallo Ina,
ich denke auf Deinen Bildern ist u.a. auch ein Hartriegel in weiß zu sehen, oder? gefällt mir sehr gut! 
Kannste nich mal ein paar __ Frösche und __ Molche 'rüberschicken? Hatte vor einigen Wochen einen __ Grasfrosch im Teich, läßt sich aber jetzt nicht mehr blicken. Schade!
Habe in meinem Skimmersieb Fischeier ¿ (Ironie) Was macht man damit? Im Teich sind u.a. auch Goldorfen, da hätten die Kleinen denke ich sowieso keine Chance.
LG
Goldkäferchen
Danke für die Komplimente!


----------



## ina1912 (12. Mai 2016)

Hallo Gerd!
Danke für das liebe Kompliment!  Aber ich glaube, was wir hauptsächlich haben, ist Rücken... und Oberarme.
Und viele Jahre gelernt, Einsicht in das Unabänderbare mancher Gegebenheiten geübt und Fehler beseitigt,  oder Goldkäferchen? 
Lg ina


----------



## ina1912 (12. Mai 2016)

Nee, __ Hartriegel ist da keiner... welches Bild meinst Du?


----------



## Goldkäferchen (12. Mai 2016)

Haste Recht, Ina, aber vor allen Dingen viel Freude an der Natur, am Wachsen und Blühen und natürlich auch Ernten. Macht einfach Spaß, aber klar, auch viel Arbeit (siehe mein Wahlspruch)
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (12. Mai 2016)

hallo Ina, das 14. Bild, Baum mit weißen Blüten...


----------



## ina1912 (12. Mai 2016)

Appelboom!


----------



## koile (12. Mai 2016)

@ina1912  ,wie der Westfale sagt : Ich habe Rücken.

Aber nicht nur Rücken und Oberarme braucht man,  auch das richtige Auge , die liebe zum Detail,
und natürlich die 10 grünen Daumen.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (12. Mai 2016)

Mensch Ina, wie kann ick mir so täuschen!


----------



## ina1912 (12. Mai 2016)

Kann der besten Hausfrau passieren!


----------



## trampelkraut (14. Mai 2016)

Guten Morgen,

Wer kennt diese Pflanzen?


----------



## mariohbs (14. Mai 2016)

Hi Roland,

also das auf dem Uferwall ist eine __ Kuckuckslichtnelke die sich bei dir wohl auch aus der NG Saat entwickelt hat  
Hatte da grad mal letzte Woche bei NG gefragt, weil ich nur diese auf dem Uferwall habe.... 

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Mai 2016)

Hi Roland,

das 2. ist wie schon geschrieben ne __ Kuckuckslichtnelke (Lychnis flos-cucoli)

das erste sollte irgendne Säckelblume (Ceanothus) sein

MfG Frank


----------



## isfugl (14. Mai 2016)

Auch bei mir im Garten beginnt nun die (für mich) schönste Zeit des Jahres.

          
Rhodos und __ Azaleen sind in voller Blüte


      
    Die gelbe Paeonie mit betörenden Duft                      


 
Dactylorhiza


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Mai 2016)

bei mir haben wohl der Großteil der Orchis diesen Winter den Löffel abgegeben.

außer den schon weit ausgetrieben Bletilla japonica und Epipactis palustris ist von den anderen noch immer nicht das geringste auszumachen


----------



## ina1912 (15. Mai 2016)

Moin zusammen! 

@isfugl  Dein Asiagarten sieht ja herrlich aus! Hast du für uns noch eine Panorama-Aufnahme?

Ich hab heut auch noch paar kleine Blüten und ein ziemlich unscharfes Molchmännchen:
                

Wünsche allen schöne Pfingsten! 
Lg ina


----------



## DbSam (15. Mai 2016)

ina1912 schrieb:


> und ein ziemlich unscharfes Molchmännchen


Naja, das macht ihm doch nichts aus. Also wenigstens, solang die Molchweibchen so richtig scharf sind.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## misudapi (15. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
hab endlich mal frei und bin durch den Garten gehuscht. 
  weißer  __ Lerchensporn als Dauerblüher 
  weißes Vergissmeinicht    gefüllte __ Sumpfdotterblume


----------



## misudapi (15. Mai 2016)

Teil 2
  Moormelke    __ Fettkraut    Blühten von den Fleischfressenden  Torfsode
ich bekomme nicht mehr wie drei bis vier Fotos aufeinmal runter geladen .


----------



## misudapi (15. Mai 2016)

Teil 3
  blaues Vergissmeinicht     __ Salomonsiegel   rote __ Wolfsmilch mit Bewohner


----------



## misudapi (15. Mai 2016)

Teil 4
  Schnittlauch, __ Akelei,     umbekannte Zweijährige, blüht von Mai bis August


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Mai 2016)

Hi Susanne,

das unbekannte rosafarbige dürfte ne Silene dioica sein


----------



## jolantha (18. Mai 2016)

Ich mag dieses Knallblau
  Jetzt geht die ganze Pracht schon wieder zurück
  Die legt grade richtig los


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Mai 2016)

Hi Jolantha,

Lithodora diffusa will bei mir nie lange bleiben, dafür wächst das nah verwandte sommergrüne, ausläufertreibende Aegonychon (ex Buglossoides) purpureocaerlea umso besser


----------



## jolantha (18. Mai 2016)

Frank, das ist aber auch ein schönes Blau .


----------



## jolantha (25. Mai 2016)

Ich glaube so langsam können wir dann mit dem Frühling aufhören, und uns dem Sommer zuwenden 
Von mir dann mal die letzten Frühlingsbilder.
                      zum Schluß noch mein Wald


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Mai 2016)

Hi,

Rhododendren hab ich heute auch massig vor die Linse bekommen


----------



## jolantha (25. Mai 2016)

Frank, wunderschön, nur schade, daß die Blütenpracht immer so schnell vorbei ist.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Mai 2016)

Hi Anne,

noch schader ist eher das der Boga Marburg leider net mein eigener Garten ist


----------



## Goldfischline (26. Mai 2016)

Mit rodos kann ich auch dienen,davon haben wir Unmengen  ,__ flieder blüht auch in weiss,lila und rosa .nur Bilder machen is nich wegen gehandicapt zurzeit.


----------



## jolantha (25. März 2017)

Es geht wieder los, mit dem Frühling  , kann man ja vielleicht sogar noch Bilder für den Wettbewerb finden 
oder müssen die neu sein ??
         
 Leider ist nur ein einziger __ Märzenbecher übriggeblieben , die Anderen waren wohl wieder Wühlmausfutter


----------



## Anja W. (27. März 2017)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich glaube, ich habe hier die Günselpest  

 

Aber mal im Ernst. Erst dachte ich, dass das Tauwasser nach dem einen Mal, als wir Salz streuen mussten, in die Ecke gelaufen wäre. Wir hatten damals allerdings nur einen schmalen Pfad in der Mitte des Weges vom Eis befreit. Aber ich traue dem blöden Zeugs ja alles zu...
Mittlerweile habe ich aber festgestellt, das der __ Günsel auf der andere Seite des Hauses auch fast nicht mehr vorhanden ist. 
Hat jemand eine Ahnung, was da passiert sein kann?

Der Günsel ist immer eine beliebte Insektenweide.

Diesbezüglich sieht eh bei uns gerade ganz mau aus. Auf der Sonnenseite sind dicke Hummelköniginnen unterwegs, aber da blüht gerade nichts. Die Krokusse sind hin und die Osterglocken noch nicht so weit. Da gibt es bei mir immer eine Lücke. Auf was __ fliegen die Insekten denn bei Euch gerade so?
Vor dem Haus im Schatten sind Nieswurze usw. Da ist es den Insekten aber zu kalt...

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## Wetterleuchten (27. März 2017)

Hi Anja,

Für Insekten wuchert bei mir immer irgendwo "Unkraut", halt auf freien Flächen wo gerade nix gemacht wird/eingepflanzt ist oder auch mal dazwischen. Aktuel blühen Vogelmiere, __ Veilchen (die pflanze ich immer an einem geeigneten Ort ein, wenn ich sie irgendwo rausmachen muss, z.B. im Vorgarten, der gerade komplett umgebaut wird, ansonsten lasse ich die sich hemmungslos vermehren.), __ Taubnessel und Nachbars Weide.
Außerdem habe ich noch diese blauen Waldanemonen, die Balkanversion der __ Buschwindröschen, __ Narzissen und ein bisschen __ Schachbrettblume. __ Schneeglöckchen und Krokusse sind "durch", die Beeren, Kräuter und Blumen brauchen noch, aber auf "Unkraut" ist Verlass in Sachen Insektenweide.


----------



## Anja W. (27. März 2017)

Moin Beate,

Taubnesseln und Vogelmiere blühen hier noch nicht. Wir haben Sandboden. Da hatte ich bisher mit Windröschen und Schachbrettblumen kein Glück. Die waren nach einem Frühjahr immer wieder verschwunden. __ Veilchen habe ich  ... zwei Blüten. Der Rest ist auch schon wieder wech...

Ich glaube, ich hole nachher mal vorgetriebene __ Narzissen für nen Topf.

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## Patrick K (27. März 2017)

Bei uns ist die Blütenpracht am strahlen
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Anja W. (27. März 2017)

Toll!
Ich glaube, den Unterschied nennt man Süd-Nord-Gefälle ... 

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## Patrick K (27. März 2017)

Ich glaube, den Unterschied nennt man Süd-Nord-Gefälle ... 


Mmh bei uns heißt das nur Mandelblüte
Wir sind hier schon etwas verwöhnt was das Klima angeht 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (27. März 2017)

Schau .....
https://www.google.de/search?biw=36...le-gws-img..0.7.774...0j41j0i24k1.Ielny4NPyfY

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Anja W. (27. März 2017)

Schöööön!
Sowas haben wir hier nicht... aber hier wird es auch noch wärmer und dann blühen die ganzen Obstbäume 

https://www.google.de/search?q=obst...qvbSAhWJthQKHeehBdUQ_AUICygE&biw=1366&bih=650

Es ist ja nicht so, dass wir hier gar nix zu bieten hätten! 

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## Patrick K (27. März 2017)

Ist mir schon klar dss im übrigen Land auch Bäune blühen .... 
Wir sind nunmal Wochen vorher dran
Was man auch an den ganzen Touris hier  sieht ,Autokennzeichen aus dem Umkreis von mindestens 200 Km und das jedes Wochenende...


----------



## Wetterleuchten (27. März 2017)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Wir sind hier schon etwas verwöhnt was das Klima angeht


Auf jeden Fall. Obwohl, im Schwarzwald geht der Winter auch langsam, Prunusartige blühen schon, und hier im Garten die da:  
und: 
Wobei die Schachbrettblumen ein bisschen "gefaked" sind. Die blühenden im Hintergrund sind aus der Gärtnerei, die vorderen am Teich, die gerade mal anfangen zu wachsen die Zwiebeln, die die ich letzten Herbst setzte. Mal schauen, was sich hält und vermehrt.


----------



## Anja W. (27. März 2017)

So, ich habe auch was zum "Faken" gekauft. 2x gelben Goldlack. Da waren in der Gärtnerei die Bienen ganz verrückt nach... Ich werde ihn vor die warme Hauswand pflanzen.


Liebe Grüße
Anja


----------



## Erin (28. März 2017)

Bei mir kommen lauter Sachen, die ich letztes Jahr gar nicht gesehen habe....

     

Über die __ Veilchen freue ich mich ganz besonders und überall unter dem Strauchzeug wächst __ Lerchensporn


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. März 2017)

Hi Erin,

der feste __ Lerchensporn breite sich über Aussaat nach und nach mordsmäßig aus


----------



## Erin (28. März 2017)

Moin Frank,

dann mache ich einen Handel auf, bei den Preisen in der Gärtnerei lohnt sich das 
Nee, im Ernst, der darf wuchern wie er will, sollte es mir an Stelle mal zu viel werden, pflanze ich ihn um....er mag ja anscheinend lichten Schatten unter Strauch und Hecke und davon haben wir reichlich, vielleicht merzt er das usselige Kraut aus, was da sonst so wächst


----------



## jolantha (29. März 2017)

Meine beiden Engelstrompeten schnuppern auch schon Frühlingsluft.
Das Winterquartier hat schon ein bißchen vorgesorgt, mit Grünausschlag


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. März 2017)

Hi Anne,

meine __ Kübelpflanzen werden am WE auch den Keller wieder verlassen


----------



## koile (7. Apr. 2017)

Ich bin eine Meise oder ?


----------



## Wedlefrosch (7. Apr. 2017)

Schwanzmeise hätte ich gesagt


----------



## ina1912 (7. Apr. 2017)

Ja das ist eine Schwanzmeise! Von denen gibt es ganze Rudel, die täglich  in meinen Garten einfallen und  rumspektakeln.... es sind sympathische und drollige kleine Gesellen!
Sie bilden manchmal auch Trupps mit anderen kleinen Meisen,  zb mit den Haubenmeisen, Tannenmeisen usw, aber auch anderen Piepmätzen. Neulich hat sich ihnen ein wintergoldhähnchen angeschlossen. Mein Vogelbestimmungsbuch sagt, das sein durchaus üblich.

Lg ina


----------



## koile (7. Apr. 2017)

@ina1912 , habe diese Meisen googlen müssen, da sie in unsere Region nicht zu finden sind , auch Haubenmeisen , und Tannenmeisen müsste ich erst googlen.
Freue mich über diese Gesllen.


----------



## ina1912 (7. Apr. 2017)

Die wohnen alle bei mir im Garten,  habe mehrere hohe __ Tannen, in denen Haubenmeisen, Tannenmeisen und Schwanzmeisen brüten. Habe natürlich auch Kohlmeisen und Blaumeisen

Lg ina


----------



## troll20 (7. Apr. 2017)

Frühling  sieht eher aus als ob wir gleich wieder winter bekommen


----------



## Anja W. (7. Apr. 2017)

Bei uns sind die Schwanzmeisen eher im Winter zu sehen, bzw. zu hören. Dieses Jahr habe ich nicht eine Einzige gesehen. Aber jetzt weiß ich ja, wo sie sich rumtreiben... 

Dafür haben wir hier dieses Jahr __ Stare ohne Ende.

Liebe Grüße
Anja


----------



## ina1912 (7. Apr. 2017)

Ja im Spätwinter kommen sie zu uns und dann nisten sie sich hier ein. Vor einzwei Jahren habe mal ein Junges davon vor die linse bekommen. Finde auf die schnelle das bild nicht, hab es aber damals hier gepostet


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Apr. 2017)

die Hauptblüte der __ Magnolien ist nun durch und die Nachzügler wie "__ Yellow Bird" - hatte die ersten beiden Blüten auf, war aber den Nachmittag am Baggersee -  "__ George Henry Kern" "__ Gold Star" und die wohl verkehrte "Lennei" kommen oder treiben Laub wie die M. macrophylla und die beiden M. sieboldii


----------



## ina1912 (9. Apr. 2017)

Hallo miteinander! 

Von mir heut auch ein paar Frühlingsbilder. Im Havelland ist er endlich auch angekommen,!
                      

Schönen Wochenanfang wünsche ich Euch!

Lg ina


----------



## jolantha (10. Apr. 2017)

Hab auch noch ein paar gesammelte Werke 
                 
Hier sind die __ Buschwindröschen in den Garten gezogen 
 
und hier steht der Rest


----------



## Lion (10. Apr. 2017)

Frühlingsbote


----------



## Goldkäferchen (10. Apr. 2017)

Hallo,
endlich Frühling!
Hier ein paar Bilder vom Teich.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (10. Apr. 2017)

Oh , auch ein Eierbaum!
Aber die Bilder haste doch vom letzten Jahr reingeschummelt oder? Soweit ist doch der Frühling in Oberhavel auch noch nicht, dass die Sumpfdotterblumen und Rosenprimeln schon blühen

Lg ina


----------



## Goldkäferchen (11. Apr. 2017)

Moin, Moin,


ina1912 schrieb:


> Oh , auch ein Eierbaum!
> Aber die Bilder haste doch vom letzten Jahr reingeschummelt oder? Soweit ist doch der Frühling in Oberhavel auch noch nicht, dass die Sumpfdotterblumen und Rosenprimeln schon blühen
> 
> Lg ina


Ina, Du weißt doch, alle Jahre wieder   und der Eierbaum ist von diesem Jahr, ich werd' doch nicht schummeln!
Die Blumen sind in den letzten Tagen regelrecht rausgeschossen durch das schöne Wetter.
Also es ist so, wie es ist. 
Liebe Grüße


----------



## ina1912 (11. Apr. 2017)

Tzzzzzz. ....ich arbeite ja in OHV, da muss ich glatt beim Vorbeifahren mal in die Vorgärten schauen nach Sumpfdotterblumen! 

Meine in HVL sind jedenfalls noch in keinster Weise zu sehen...

Lg ina


----------



## ina1912 (14. Apr. 2017)

N'abend zusammen!

Heute hat die Baumblüte im Havelland ihren Höhepunkt erreicht.  Pfirsich, Blutpflaume und Kirsche blühen um die Wette. Nun sind auch die ersten __ Bergenien erblüht, die rosa sind immer etwas früher dran als die dunkelpinken.

             

In den Beeten war ich heute wieder fleißig am Putzen, aber fertig bin ich noch lange nicht. Deshalb noch kein Foto.Ausserdem musste die Folie im Pflanzenfilterteich geflickt werden, die ich selbst angesägt hatte. Ich konnte die Falte nicht glatt ziehen, von daher ist der Erfolg zweifelhaft. Morgen werde ich das noch alles wieder mit Steinen bedecken und den Wasserstand erhöhen, wenn alles gut geht, hält er dann das Wasser.

   

Naja das letzte hätte eigentlich ins Teichthema gehört, aber ich wollte wegen dem einen Satz nicht alles zerpflücken. Und Frühling drumherum beinhaltet halt auch ne Menge Arbeit.

Schönen Abend und ein schönes Osterfest! 

Lg ina


----------



## troll20 (15. Apr. 2017)

Ja der Fühling ist da 
              
Und der nimmer Satt


----------



## Goldkäferchen (15. Apr. 2017)

...und noch ein paar Bilder von heute, bei dem ekligen Aprilwetter (Hagel, Regen, Sturm)
euch allen ein schönes Osterfest!
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (15. Apr. 2017)

...und meine kleine Meerjungfrau hat auch Zuwachs bekommen


----------



## Daufi (16. Apr. 2017)

ina1912 schrieb:


> Im Havelland ist er endlich auch angekommen,!


Off topic, musste gerade an den Herrn Ribbeck von Ribbeck im Haveland denken... Man bin ich alt... Aber einen Birnbaum haben wir...


----------



## ina1912 (16. Apr. 2017)

Wieso alt? Wir mussten neulich über den Herrn von Ribbeck ein Referat für die Grundschule machen....


----------



## ina1912 (27. Apr. 2017)

Hallo   miteinander! 
Ein paar wenige Bilder hab ich auch inzwischen wieder gemacht.

                

Naja da fehlt noch einiges, muss ich wohl später noch mit der Kamera in den Garten..

Lg ina


----------



## Erin (27. Apr. 2017)

Oh....total schön geworden  Besonders die __ Tulpen finde ich superschön, die Farbe....
Und die Topfecke gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut, für sowas hatte ich hier noch gar keine Zeit, das macht ein Haus immer gleich viel freundlicher....


----------



## troll20 (27. Apr. 2017)

Frühling 2017 
Mit Frostschäden 
__ Wein oder __ Kiwi grrr beides auf 0 gesetzt 
      
Aprikose sieht ähnlich aus
  
Aber die Natur kämpft so wie der Kirchbaum seit ca. 35 Jahren
  
Und sobald sich die Sonne zeigt summtes überall


----------



## Erin (27. Apr. 2017)

Für das Summen gibt's dann doch ein "Gefällt mir"


----------



## troll20 (27. Apr. 2017)

Mach mal könnte man meinen da steht Daufi mit seinen Mädels hinter einem


----------



## marcus18488 (27. Apr. 2017)

Bei mir kämpft der Apfelbaum mit dem Wetter. Die Blüten wollen raushabet einfach zu nasskalt. Aber das wird schon wieder


----------



## troll20 (28. Apr. 2017)

So und jetzt noch ein paar Farben
            
Die anderen wollen gerade nicht


----------



## Goldkäferchen (28. Apr. 2017)

Hallo, hier auch noch ein paar Farben vom Garten.
Wünsche euch allen ein wunderschönes langes sonniges Wochenende! 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (30. Apr. 2017)

Haĺlochen,
Von mir auch noch ein paar Blüten:

                  

Viele Grüße und einen schönen Feiertag morgen!


----------



## ina1912 (1. Mai 2017)

Und den hier habe ich heute entdeckt! 
Allerdings sah er etwas mitgenommen aus...

  

Auch einen __ Zitronenfalter und einen Bläuling habe ich heute wieder im Garten gehabt, waren nicht die ersten dieses Jahr, aber  wegen der Kälte noch nicht so oft. Natürlich waren die beiden für ein Foto  viel zu flatterig...

Lg ina


----------



## trampelkraut (6. Mai 2017)

So langsam wirds.


----------



## ina1912 (7. Mai 2017)

Moin zusammen! 

Ein paar vereinzelte Bilder hätte ich heute auch noch:
                

Auf dem ersten Bild ist die Schaumblüte zu sehen, auf dem zweiten das __ Lungenkraut.
Im Hintergrund auf dem letzten Bild ist schon der frühe __ Rhododendron zu sehen.

Mal sehen, was im Verlaufe des Tages noch alles aufblüht, dann gibts wieder neue Fotos!

Euch allen einen schönen Sonntag!
Lg ina


----------



## jolantha (8. Mai 2017)

In meinem Wald gibts auch Frühling. Es ist schon komisch, wenn man so schön wohnt, übersieht man leicht
Alles, was einem das Zuhause so toll macht 
     Maiglöckchenfeld im Wald, die ersten Knospen sind da
    Dicht bewachsenes Unterholz
    Alles was umfällt, darf auch liegenbleiben


----------



## jolantha (17. Mai 2017)

Ehe alles wieder verblüht ,schnell noch ein paar Einblicke.


----------



## jolantha (24. Mai 2017)

Wo laßt Ihr eigentlich Euren Frühling ?????????


----------



## samorai (24. Mai 2017)

Na hier Jo!
Die Lauchpflanzen machen schon lange Hälse und das nächste sind die __ Pfingstrosen.
Laut Reihenfolge kommen dann die         __ Taglilien.


----------



## ina1912 (24. Mai 2017)

Hallo ich hab auch ein paar, aber die __ Iris und Storchschnäbel lasse ich weg, die haben ja eigene Threads..

              

              

    

      

    

Lg ina


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (24. Mai 2017)

Ina gegen deine Rhodis kann ich noch lange nicht gegen an 
Die Dinger haben irgendwie auch einen Suchtfaktor.

LG Heike


----------



## ina1912 (24. Mai 2017)

Hihi, ja ick weeß! 
Stehe auch immer zur Blütezeit in der Baumschule und würde am liebsten wieder welche mitnehmen. ...leider brauchen die ein bisschen mehr Platz als Geraniumstauden. ... daher sammle ich lieber die. Und einige wenige __ Iris, Fetthennen und andere Sedumgewächse. Und natürlich Rosen, aber dafür ist platzmäßig auch bald Ende im Gelände


----------



## jolantha (25. Mai 2017)

Ron, 
schön , Dein __ Lauch. Meiner ist wieder spurlos verschwunden, und ich dachte immer, die Wühlmäuse mögen den nicht. 
Hab ich mich wohl geirrt 

Ina, 
Deine __ Akeleien finde ich toll, ich habe meine Nachkömmlinge alle rausgerissen, weil ich sie idiotischerweise 
mit dem Schöllkraut verwechselt habe


----------



## ina1912 (25. Mai 2017)

Das ist ja schade! Die __ Akelei ist ja immer ne echte Wundertüte.... gepflanzt habe ich die letztes oder vorletztes Jahr und da war sie weiß! Nun hat sie sich in dem Beet ausgesät und in das zarte Rosa gewandelt, was ich auch sehr hübsch finde, da es zu den Pastellfarben in diesem Schattenhochbeet passt. Daher auch das weiße Trändende Herz, Maiglöckchen, Montana-Clematis in pastell und noch eine zartgelbe Akelei,  die ich erst in diesem Frühjahr gepflanzt habe, mal sehen, wie die nächstes Jahr aussieht...

Lg ina


----------



## jolantha (25. Mai 2017)

Ina, 
ich durfte mir bei meiner Nachbarin noch ein __ Akelei ausbuddeln, und jetzt suche ich den ganzen Garten ab, ob ich nicht doch noch eine übersehen habe,
die jetzt noch tapfer wächst .


----------



## ina1912 (25. Mai 2017)

Na immerhin hast Du wenigstens eine...wobei es die Sämlinge vom letzten Jahr jetzt sicher auch noch zu kaufen gibt.  Ich hatte meine gelbe ca im April gekauft.  Meine weiße bzw jetzt rosane hat leider bisher nur zwei Pflanzen hervorgebracht.  Zumindest hab ich in diesem Hochbeet keine weiteren gefunden. Hier und da was in ner Fuge im pflasterweg, aber die sind so klein, dass sie nicht blühen werden. wenns mehr wären, könnte ich Dir was schicken,  aber vielleicht hat ein anderer Forianer hier was mehr übrig. 

Lg ina


----------



## jolantha (26. Mai 2017)

Ina,
recht herzlichen Dank für Dein Angebot. Hab jetzt noch eine zweite, weiße blühende endeckt, die sehr dicht unter einem
__ Rhododendron hervorlugt. Jetzt hab ich rosa und weiß, und warte erst mal ab, wie es sich weiter entwickelt. 
Im notfall komme ich gerne auf Dein Angebot zurück.


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (29. Mai 2017)

Es geht langsam voran. 

LG Heike


----------



## jolantha (1. Juni 2017)

So allmählich kommt die Sommergrenze


----------



## Goldkäferchen (3. Juni 2017)

und hier noch ein paar aktuelle Fotos.
Äpfel gibt's diesmal nicht soviele, es war zu kalt. Ebenso Sauerkirschen, sind viele Blüten erfroren 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (3. Juni 2017)

der __ Rhododendron liegt in den letzten Zügen, aber die Rosen kommen...


----------



## Goldkäferchen (3. Juni 2017)

noch was zum Gucken


----------



## Goldkäferchen (3. Juni 2017)

... und noch ein Ableger vom Urlaub aus Teneriffa, die wachsen da wie wild. Ist mir einfach so in die Tasche gehüpft.

LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (3. Juni 2017)

...die __ Hornveilchen vom letzten Jahr haben sich selbst ausgesät, ich liebe dies kleinen Dinger, ebenso wie die __ Gänseblümchen.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (3. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen! 

Ich hab auch ein paar....

                   
                

Schönen Abend noch Euch allen! 

Lg ina


----------



## trampelkraut (6. Juni 2017)

Ich hab auch ein paar Blümchen. 

         

wenn ich wüsste was es ist würde ich es euch sagen.


----------



## ina1912 (6. Juni 2017)

das letzte ist die __ dreimasterblume, dad vorletzte eine taglilie. die anderen kann ich nicht genau identifizieren.. 
lg ina


----------



## jolantha (6. Juni 2017)

Die Erste eine Tradeskantie ? und die 2.te eine Glockenblume ?
Bin mir natürlich nicht sicher.


----------



## ina1912 (6. Juni 2017)

Leute, sind wir im frühlingsthema noch richtig mit den ersten Rosenblüten? Ich mach mal einfach.. erst die augusta luise und dann die munstead wood

      

lg und einen schönen Abend noch! 
ina


----------



## Erin (6. Juni 2017)

Ein großer Teildes Gartens ist zwar schlammig, aber das Blumenbeet blüht 

      

die Clematis auch

    

und dem __ Salbei war das Wasser wurscht, ist nur etwas auseinander gefallen...


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (7. Juni 2017)

Ina die Augusta Luise ist mir neulich auch an den Fingern kleben geblieben und dieser Duft einfach herrlich. 

LG Heike


----------



## Goldkäferchen (7. Juni 2017)

... schließe mich den Rosenbildern an.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (7. Juni 2017)

...und noch ein paar andere "Schönheiten"


----------



## Tanny (10. Juni 2017)

heute habe ich beim Kaffe zwei Dinge gesehen: 
mein Kaktus neben der Regentonne, der dem Norddeutschen Schmuddelwetter jetzt schon im 3. Jahr trotzt, scheint blühen zu wollen!!!

      

...und die Minis sowie der neu angelegte/bepflanzte hohle Baumstamm grünen und blühen wie verrückt:


----------



## Ls650tine (6. Apr. 2018)

Es wird wirklich Frühling - unsere Magnolie fängt an zu blühen 

LG Tine


----------



## jolantha (7. Apr. 2018)

Ooooch Tine, wie schön . Muß ich gleich mal nach hinten in den Garten rennen, und schauen, wie weit meine ist !!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Apr. 2018)

meine ersten __ Magnolien fangen auch an

hintern Haus blüht auch gerade der getopfte __ Frauenschuh währen von den beiden Ausgepflanzten gerade mal die Blattspitzen an der Erdoberfläche erkennbar sind

MfG Frank


----------



## trampelkraut (9. Apr. 2018)

Hallo,

bei uns sieht man auch die ersten Farbtupfer.


----------



## jolantha (10. Apr. 2018)

Letzte Woche


----------



## jolantha (11. Apr. 2018)

Meine Anemonenflächen im Wald


----------



## trampelkraut (14. Apr. 2018)

Jetzt treibt so ziemlich alles aus, die Zwetschge blüht und auch die __ Feige und Palme treiben aus.

      

Stachelpalme und __ Sumpfdotterblume blühen.

    

Und die ersten Seerosenblätter sind da.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Apr. 2018)

die blühfähigen __ Magnolien sind fast alle dran

von den Knospen an der in Herbst gesetzten Magnolia stellata "Rubra" (letzten beiden Bilder) sind leider nur 4 Blüten zur vollen Entwicklung gekommen. Der Rest wurde von irgendeinem Nager/Vögeln angefressen (wie auch bei der unbekannten Magnolie nebenan)

habe gerade aber feststellen müssen das das imposanteste Exemplar meiner Magnolien, die knapp 2m hohe amerikanische Magnolia macrophylla, leider den Löffel angegeben hat. Entweder hat die schon im warmen Februar/Anfang März mit den Saftstieg begonnen und die paar Tage extrem knackige Nachtfröste Mitte März hat dann die Rinde geprengt oder die extreme Nässe den Winter über hat sie gekillt. Die ganze Rinde ist los und stinkt nach Fäulnis


----------



## samorai (15. Apr. 2018)

Hallo Frank!
Auch wenn die  __ Magnolien nur 4 Blüten haben, ist die Farbe der Blüten sehr schön und lässt erahnen, was für eine Pracht später folgen wird.

Meine weiße hat genau 2Tage geblüht. Die warmen Temperaturen sind total kontraproduktiv, eigentlich sehr schade, viel zu kurz.


----------



## Anja W. (16. Apr. 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

hier im Garten sieht es wirklich traurig aus. Die __ Sommerflieder Buzz im Kübel sind hin. Die ganzen __ Lavendel im Beet sind trocken und kommen nur an einzelnen Ästen. Dafür sprießen die Brenesseln wie doll.

Im Vorgarten ist das Beet auf der einen Seite des Eingangs völlig hin, während auf der anderen Seite der Lichtblick des Frühlings blüht:
    

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## jolantha (16. Apr. 2018)

Meine Magnolie steht geschützt vor dem Wald, so mag sie das


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Apr. 2018)

zum WE dürften im Garten auch die 3 "gelben" __ Magnolien blühen.

eine der beiden Unbekannten Magnolien hat auch ihr Geheimis gelüftet. Die als "Haven Szent"  gekaufte ist ne ganz provane __ Tulpen-Magnolie und muß daher den Garten verlassen da an dem Platz net noch so ein breites Exemplar wie die benachbarte "Alexandrina" heranwachen kann (zum Glück noch klein genug um sie nach 2 Jahren Stand wieder auszugraben) Da kann man dann auch gleich noch ne andere Magnolieart/-sorte zusammen mit ner neuen M. macrophylla bei Luna-Plant in Kriftel ordern


----------



## jolantha (3. Mai 2018)

Blütenfülle


----------



## ina1912 (3. Mai 2018)

was ist denn das auf dem letzten Foto?? Ein Kugelflieder? blüht ja wie verrückt. ...
lg Ina


----------



## jolantha (4. Mai 2018)

Ina, 
das ist ein __ Schneeball - Hochstämmchen . Immergrüne, winterhaarte Sorte .


----------



## jolantha (11. Mai 2018)

[DLMURL="https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/javascript:void(0)"]Es wird mehr[/DLMURL]
              
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/javascript:void(0)


----------



## ina1912 (14. Mai 2018)

schwarze __ Akelei, verschiedene Rhododendronblüten, Clematis, verschiedene __ Iris

                                

lg Ina


----------



## jolantha (15. Mai 2018)

Im Rasen ist auch Frühling


----------



## Goldkäferchen (15. Mai 2018)

Hallo, melde mich wieder zurück vom Urlaub.
Das ist ja alles richtig geschossen in den letzten Wochen! Leider ist die Blütenfülle auch wieder schnell vorbei, deshalb noch schnell gucken. Der __ Goldregen hat dies Jahr wunderbar geblüht, letztes Jahr war alles erfroren.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (15. Mai 2018)

und noch ein paar Bilder...


----------



## ina1912 (15. Mai 2018)

wie dad wieder alles blüht bei Dir....unerhört.
das letzte Bild sieht ja sehr romantisch und verwunschen aus! Genau mein Geschmack 

lg Ina


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (15. Mai 2018)

Ina von der schwarzen Akkelei hätte ich gerne Samen,  meine hat sich vom Acker gemacht und ohne Erlaubnis. 
              läuft so langsam 

LG Heike


----------



## ina1912 (15. Mai 2018)

Hier nochmal die schwarze __ Akelei 

  

mal gucken, wenn ich die Samen erwische, kriegste was ab! 

lg Ina


----------



## jolantha (16. Mai 2018)

Ina ,
die schwarze __ Akelei ist wirklich toll. Meine __ Akeleien verschwinden einfach so nach und nach


----------



## ina1912 (16. Mai 2018)

die habe ich im Spätsommer erst gepflanzt, wer weiß,  ob sie nächstes Jahr wieder kommt .  meine weiße __ Akelei steht zwar seit 3 Jahren an der selben Stelle und sät sich auch aus, aber zuverlässig weiß ist sie nicht mehr..

lg Ina


----------



## Haggard (16. Mai 2018)

So sieht unser Rasen auch aus  ( siehe Jolantha )


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Mai 2018)

jolantha schrieb:


> Ina ,
> die schwarze __ Akelei ist wirklich toll. Meine __ Akeleien verschwinden einfach so nach und nach



Aklelein und ihre Sorten wie Inas  "Nora Barlow" sind halt net besonders langlebig. Bei Selbstaussaat im Garten fallen sie auch nie rein aus weil sie sehr kreuzungsfreudig sind

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (19. Mai 2018)

Durch die anhaltende Trockenheit sind die Maiglöckchenfelder in meinem Wald nur sehr spärlich in der Blüte
      

dafür strengt sich mein __ Flieder richtig an


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (19. Mai 2018)

Ich wäre froh wenn die Maiglöckchen im Pflegegarten nicht so wuchern würden,  was sie viele Jahre durften . Jetzt heißt es, mach mal weg sieht nicht mehr schön aus und die flitzen. Toll 

LG Heike


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (22. Mai 2018)

LG  Heike


----------



## jolantha (24. März 2019)

Frühling vor der Haustür


----------



## jolantha (23. Apr. 2019)

Jetzt ist richtig Frühling. Ich hab ja im JANUAR noch __ Tulpen und Narzissenzwiebeln in die Erde gesteckt. 
Jetzt blüht alles 
            
andere Farben gibts aber auch noch


----------



## Anja W. (23. Apr. 2019)

Die weißen, fransigen __ Tulpen sehen ja toll aus!


----------



## Kathrinvdm (23. Apr. 2019)

Bei mir in Nordfriesland beginnt ein erster __ Rhododendron zu blühen. Die __ Tulpen sind kräftig im Gange und einige __ Narzissen blühen auch noch. Dazu erste tränende Herzen, Kirschbäume, Pflaumenbäume und die Traubenhyazinthen. Hmm *grübel* und Schachbrettblumen, Kuhschellen; __ Bergenien und Blutjohannisbeeren. Die Mirabellen sind schon durch. Die Magnolie blüht, nachdem sie vom kurzen Frosteinbruch vor anderthalb Wochen noch mal ordentlich eins auf die Mütze bekommen hatte und die __ Farne und __ Funkien sowie der Waldgeißbart legen jetzt auch ordentlich los mit Blatttrieben. Meine __ Hortensien leiden noch unter den Frostschäden, die sie kürzlich davongetragen haben, bei einigen sind leider alle neuen Blätter abgefroren. Aber es sind zumindest noch Triebe zu sehen, mal schauen, wie sie sich in den kommenden Wochen entwickeln *hoff*. __ Kastanie, __ Birke, __ Hasel und Buche sind schon leicht belaubt, Eiche, __ Linde und __ Ahorn noch nackig. Ach ja, ich wollte ja mal Bilder machen …


----------



## RKurzhals (25. Apr. 2019)

Hallo,
die __ Frühblüher sind bei uns so langsam durch - jetzt starten schon __ Flieder, __ Pfingstrosen & Co (auch die Rosen haben erste Knospen - verdammt früh, aber halt dem Wetter bislang geschuldet). Ein Teil der Sträucher ist bereits blickdicht, und keiner der Nachzügler ist ohne Grün.


----------



## jolantha (3. Mai 2019)

Meine Notlösungs - Kiesterrasse entwickelt ein tolles Eigenleben , alles von alleine gewachsen
       
Ich glaube, ich baue da gar nichts mehr um, und setze noch einiges an Steingartenpflanzen dazu.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (8. Mai 2019)

endlich fängt alles an zu blühen. Ich liebe die Trollblumen am Teich.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## jolantha (9. Mai 2019)

Der winterliche Frühling hat uns fest im Griff, aber draußen geht es trotzdem weiter


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Mai 2019)

jolantha schrieb:


> Der winterliche Frühling hat uns fest im Griff, aber draußen geht es trotzdem weiter



hier hatte am WE bei nachts -4 und tagsüber kaum 3 Grad ziemliche Frostschäden gegeben - letztes Jahr wars 25 Grad wärmer

Mutterns fleisig austreibende Kartoffeln waren schwarz, auch die Kohlrabi haben einen auf den Deckel bekommen
ebenso hat rund die Hälfte meiner __ Magnolien und auch wieder der __ Taubenbaum ihr frisch austreibendes Laub komplett eingebüßt (und wachsen daher dieses Jahr mal wieder net großartig wenn nächsten Monat dann der Johannistrieb erfolgt)
Die vor 2 Wochen direkt gesäten und aufgelaufenen Sommerblumen (__ Goldmohn, roter __ Lein, Sommerazaleen, Ackerringelblumen, Sonnenblumen, Trompetenzungen) sind zum Leidwesen der Insekten auch so gut wie alle platt

MfG Frank


----------



## nuggeterbse (9. Mai 2019)

E I S H E I L I G E....??????    
Danach noch die kalte Sophie ?????
Kennt das Keiner ?
Also ich kenne das.............und habe bittere Erfahrungen damit gemacht.............und es heisst für mich....nicht davor raus pflanzen...........
Mittlerweile halte ich mich auch dran........denn ,so schön und warm das Wetter auch sein mag ...........
es gab immer noch (evtl. auch nur EINE einzige Nacht ) mit  0 Grad......und dann wars das, mit den liebevoll gesääten Schätzchen..............
Also lieber juckende und zuckende GARTENFINGER in andere Bahnen lenken ?????
Evtl. Küche streichen ????
Gartenhaus aufräumen ?????
Rasenkanten stechen????
Bei Baumärkten um Stände für Sämlinge rumschleichen????

SOO geht es mir jedes Jahr 

LG Michi


----------



## ralph_hh (9. Mai 2019)

Ich bau Tomaten an und die kommen erst nach den Eisheiligen dauerhaft raus. Bis dahin bleiben sie mobil, mal drinne, mal draußen. Aber erklär das mit den Eisheiligen mal dem Apfelbaum oder den Büschen...


----------



## nuggeterbse (9. Mai 2019)

Nee, ich muss es eher meinen __ Hortensien erklären.....


----------



## Digicat (10. Mai 2019)

Endlich !!!!

Die Maiglöckchen gehen auf ...

  

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## RKurzhals (11. Mai 2019)

Bei uns geht's auch weiter in der Blüte .


----------



## Goldkäferchen (13. Mai 2019)

so langsam wird's doch endlich, aber nachts immer noch recht cool.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (13. Mai 2019)

meine kleine Meerjungfrau wurde auch etwas aufgehübscht.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (13. Mai 2019)

die kleinen __ Gänseblümchen, kleine Sachen sind meistens am Schönsten.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (13. Mai 2019)

...und es geht noch weiter
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## jolantha (26. Mai 2019)

Ist zwar hier immer noch ziemlich kühl, aber die Pflanzen machen weiter


----------



## RKurzhals (29. Mai 2019)

Der Frühling ist schon kurz hinter seinem ersten Höhepunkt, die Rosen übernehmen immer mehr.


----------



## jolantha (29. Mai 2019)

Rolf, 


RKurzhals schrieb:


> Der Frühling ist schon kurz hinter seinem ersten Höhepunkt


gebe ich dir recht, für mich ist ab Juni SOMMER , nur leider will das Wetter nicht immer so, wie ich das will


----------



## troll20 (29. Mai 2019)

Na dann wollen wir mal schnell, bevor der meteorologische Sommer kommt auch noch einige Bilder einstellen:


----------



## Wachtlerhof (29. Mai 2019)

Da hab ich mich vorhin so gefreut, dass hier die erste Rose aufgeblüht ist, und bei Dir stehen sie schon alle in voller toller Blüte. Das fühlt sich hier jetzt ja schon ziemlich mickrig an.


----------



## jolantha (30. Mai 2019)

Gisela, mach dir nichts draus, bei uns halten sie dafür dann länger


----------



## troll20 (30. Mai 2019)

jolantha schrieb:


> Gisela, mach dir nichts draus, bei uns halten sie dafür dann länger


Im Normalfall geht das jetzt bis Weihnachten


----------



## Wachtlerhof (30. Mai 2019)

hab auch einige Bildchens von drumherum und oben drüber


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Mai 2019)

bei mir blühen dieses Jahr nach ordentlicher Kalkung im Herbst und Frühjahr alle Bartiris sehr gut, auch die ganzen Selbstaussaat-__ Akeleien im Kiesbett sind deswegen monströse Büsche mit 100en von blauen Blüten geworden. Sehr zur Freude der Bienen die sich auch in Mengen über die ersten Blüten der ungefüllten __ Pfingstrosen hermachen - in einer Paeonia peregrina Blüte hatte ich 18 Bienen gleichzeitig gezählt, das war ein ordenliches Gedränge

leider kann ich z.Z keine Bilder einstellen da mein Laptop streikt und Fotos auf dem Firmencomputer nix zu suchen haben

MfG Frank


----------



## ina1912 (30. Mai 2019)

Gisela, Deine Dachbegrünung ist toll! 

gefällt mir sehr gut! Auch die anderen Pflanzenkombinationen sind echt gelungen! 

lg Ina


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Juni 2019)

Teichumfeld...da habe ich auch ein paar Bilder.


----------



## PeBo (2. Juni 2019)

@Tottoabs 
Die Wüste lebt!

Ne, sieht gut aus. Wie überwinterst du die Kakteen?

Gruß Peter


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Juni 2019)

PeBo schrieb:


> Ne, sieht gut aus. Wie überwinterst du die Kakteen?


Bekommen ein Dach.  Kälte können die ab nur Nässe macht denen kein Spass.
Da gibt es genaueres.Die ersten sind schon seit 2015 da.
https://www.kakteenforum.com/t18459-kakteen-yucca-und-agaven-beet-anlegen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (3. Juni 2019)

Jetzt kann man förmlich zusehen, wie alles wächst! So kann's bleiben. 

LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Anja W. (4. Juni 2019)

Wachtlerhof schrieb:


> hab auch einige Bildchens von drumherum und oben drüber



Hallo Giesela, mir gefällt Deine Dachbegrünung auch sehr gut! 
Leider kann ich nicht alle Pflanzen erkennen? Weißt Du noch, was Du da alles gepflanzt hast? Bin auf der Suche nach extrem trockenheitsverträglichen Pflanzen und das müssten die auf dem Dach ja sein, oder?

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## Wachtlerhof (4. Juni 2019)

Ach herrje, da fragst Du mich aber was, Anja. Keine Ahnung, was da zwischenzeitlich so alles wächst. Ich kann gerne mal ein paar Nahaufnahmen machen. 

Es sind viele Sedums drauf, Küchenschellen, Campanula, __ Blaukissen, __ Anemonen, __ Ziergräser, Thymian, Polsterphlox, Hostas, __ Iris, __ Lilien, div. Steingartenpflanzen, __ Enzian, __ Akelei, __ Lavendel, Ballonblumen, __ Astern, div. __ Nelken, Lithodora, __ Mädchenauge, __ Schafgarbe, kl. __ Azaleen, Fetthenne, Gräser, Veronikas, Allium, viele Blumenzwiebeln, ...

Etwas trockenheitsverträglich sind die meisten schon. Allerdings kriegen die ja auch gegossen, im letzten Sommer täglich. Im Winter gibts dann noch Fichtenzweige auf die Mütz. Den größeren Schaden als Trockenheit macht mein Kater Carlo, wenn er mit Begeisterung Schmetterlingen, ... hinterher jagt und hüpft oder sich mal aus Übermut mit Anlauf in einen Grasbuschel (können auch mal Lilien, ... sein) schmeißt. Aber da kann man dann ja wieder nachpflanzen.


----------



## jolantha (22. März 2020)

Die Anfänge sind gemacht
    
Osterglockenecke
    
Jetzt bloß keinen Frost mehr
    
rote und blaue minca vinor
      
Kätzchenweide, frierende __ Veilchen und stolze Hyazinthe


----------



## Daufi (22. März 2020)

Wir hängen noch gewaltig hinterher, die Salweide ist schon durch und macht mir grade den Teich voll...


----------



## PeBo (22. März 2020)

In unserem Vorgarten hat sich wieder ein blaues Blütenmeer gebildet. 
Ich kenne den Namen dieser Blumen nicht, aber diese haben sich in den letzten Jahren immer mehr vermehrt und sind im Frühling immer hübsch anzusehen:
  
  

Gruß Peter


----------



## toschbaer (22. März 2020)

hallo Peter,
__ Blaustern 
Vielleicht
*SCILLA SIBERICA*
Gruß
Friedhelm


----------



## samorai (22. März 2020)

Männertreu!  Glaube ich.


----------



## Chelmon1 (22. März 2020)

Hi,
Ich würde sagen es ist __ Schneeglanz
Chionodoxa

Viele Grüße,


----------



## Chelmon1 (22. März 2020)

Hier mit Katze


----------



## toschbaer (22. März 2020)

ne das ist muschi


----------



## troll20 (22. März 2020)

Also ich würd ja sagen, dass is Frühling und schee bunt


----------



## PeBo (22. März 2020)

Chelmon1 schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen es ist __ Schneeglanz
> Chionodoxa


Hallo Robert, du hast recht, danke!
Hier noch mal ein Bild von eben mit meiner „Profi-Kamera“ (die Bilder vorher waren von der Handy Kamera):

  

Gruß Peter


----------



## Chelmon1 (22. März 2020)

So.
Heute vor einer Woche habe ich im Wald diese Blütenstände gefunden.
Weiß jemand was das ist?
  
Leider auch nur ein Handybild. Ne richtige Kamera habe ich nicht.


----------



## toschbaer (22. März 2020)

Vielleicht Schuppenwurtz


----------



## Chelmon1 (22. März 2020)

Habe sie bei Frank gefunden: __ Schuppenwurz. 
Hätte ich damal gleich gesucht...


----------



## Chelmon1 (22. März 2020)

>Ja ,Toschbaer, Danke.


----------



## toschbaer (22. März 2020)

ach so wird es geschrieben


----------



## Chelmon1 (22. März 2020)

Ist trotzdem richtig, Friedhelm.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. März 2020)

wofür die Einträge von eher selten mal zu sehenden Pflanzen im Lexikon doch gut sind

leider klappt ja die Verbindung von Pflanzen-/Tierbenennungen zu den Lexikaeinträgen schon seit Jahren nicht mehr - früher brauchte man ja nur den farbigen Begriff anklicken und landete dann im entsprechenden Lexikabeitrag (weitere Bergriffe um den Lexikabetrag zu finden habe ich ja schon überall dazugeschrieben, irgendwie ist automatische Verbindung aber tot

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. März 2020)

Hi Robert,

das ist aber keine verborgene Schuppenwurzwie sie im Lexika zu finden ist  was Du da gesichtet hast - die bildet keine traubenförmigen Blütenstände - sondern ne gewöhnliche __ Schuppenwurz


----------



## Goldkäferchen (24. März 2020)

Hallo,
da man ja jetzt jede Menge Zeit hat und auch Gott sei Dank einen Garten und Teich, wo man sich austoben kann, noch ein paar Bilder.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (24. März 2020)

ein neuer Rosenbogen wurde aufgebaut, der alte war durchgerostet und eine neue Regentonne.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (24. März 2020)

...der Elfenbrunnen hat einen Farbanstrich bekommen, ebenso der Wasserfall am Teich.
Den Brunnen auf der Terrasse wieder zu neuem Leben erweckt und bepflanzt, und auch die Deko-Raupe ist wieder schön grün.
Es gibt viel zu tun....

LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (24. März 2020)

... die Buchsbaumhecke wieder zurückgeschnitten und mit Algenkalk bepudert, nachdem letztes Jahr __ Zünsler und Welke gewütet hatten 
aber sie hat sich wieder schön erholt.


----------



## ina1912 (24. März 2020)

Hallo Käferchen! 

da kann man ja nur neidisch werden, dass Du schon so viel geschafft hast! sieht hübsch aus! dann kann ja die Saison der Gartenpartys bald wieder kommen!
 Ich bin noch im Dienst, müssen irgendwie so gut es geht in unterzahl noch was rocken... kann bislang nur die Wochenenden was im Garten machen. letzten Freitag vorsichtshalber schon mal Hamsterkäufe in der Baumschule getätigt, bevor die womöglich schließen müssen. Damit dann wenigstens Material da ist, falls ich auch noch zuhause bleiben muss. Nur Baumarkt habe ich dann lieber doch nicht heimgesucht. 

lg und bleib gesund! 
ina


----------



## toschbaer (24. März 2020)

ja Goldi,
ein Feuerwerk an Krokusse

Auch hier begint die schönste Zeit

ATTACH]214139[/ATTACH]      

       

        

Gruß
Friedhelm


----------



## samorai (25. März 2020)

Vor dem Frost  
Und nach dem Frost  
Die Schönheit dauert immer nur 2Tage an. 
Voriges Jahr war es die Hitze.


----------



## jolantha (25. März 2020)

Ron, das ist traurig . Ich muß nachher mal nachsehen gehen, was meine Magnolie macht. 
Meine Kamelie hat trotz Abdeckung teilweise braune Knospen. Auch doof .


----------



## samorai (25. März 2020)

Stimmt Jo, ist ne verrückte Welt geworden. 
Eben unter der Folie (Teichabdeckung) haben tatsächlich zwei __ Frösche gequart. 
Ich bin ganz platt darüber.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (25. März 2020)

ina1912 schrieb:


> Hallo Käferchen!
> 
> da kann man ja nur neidisch werden, dass Du schon so viel geschafft hast! sieht hübsch aus! dann kann ja die Saison der Gartenpartys bald wieder kommen!
> Ich bin noch im Dienst, müssen irgendwie so gut es geht in unterzahl noch was rocken... kann bislang nur die Wochenenden was im Garten machen. letzten Freitag vorsichtshalber schon mal Hamsterkäufe in der Baumschule getätigt, bevor die womöglich schließen müssen. Damit dann wenigstens Material da ist, falls ich auch noch zuhause bleiben muss. Nur Baumarkt habe ich dann lieber doch nicht heimgesucht.
> ...


Hi Ina
Na, da bist Du doch mit gutem Beispiel vorangegangen (Hecke schneiden usw.) Hast Du noch Platz für Hamsterkäufe in der Baumschule?
Bei mir kommt immer ein Stück Rasen weg. 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (25. März 2020)

Hallo Ron
Oh schade um die schöne Blüte bei deiner Magnolie. 
Aber das ist oft so. Meine blüht erst Ende April, und da kann es auch schon noch passieren, daß sie Frost abkriegt.
Mein Pfirsichbaum blüht jetzt auch, na da kannst du die Früchte auch vergessen.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. März 2020)

Hi,

im Frühjahr Ostwind = Frostwind

meine dicke __ Kobushi-Magnolie wollte zum WE hin eigentlich auch mit dem blühen anfangen. da sei vor der dem Südwest-__ Giebel aber geschützt steht hat sie kaum was abbekommen (hat allerdings wegen der nächtlichen Kälte das weitere Blütenöffnen erst mal gestoppt). Bei der Nachbarin 50m weiter sind vor der Ostwand auch alle Knospen ihrer Kobushi/Stellata braun geworden

dafür sind bei meinem __ Rhododendron x praecox nun alle Blüten braun - war da aber net schlimm, der blühte schon 2 Wochen und war eh fast durch - und eine meiner gelben Scheinbananen hat nun schwärzliches Matschlaub (die war doch was zu früh rausgestellt worden)

MfG Frank


----------



## ina1912 (25. März 2020)

Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> Hast Du noch Platz für Hamsterkäufe in der Baumschule?
> Bei mir kommt immer ein Stück Rasen weg.
> LG
> Goldkäferchen



klar, bisschen was geht immer. Vor allem Frühjahrsbepflanzung für die Kübel. und einen Cornus Kousa SATOMI hab ich mir geleistet und noch bisschen Kleinkram für den EiskellerBerg.

Ron, tut mir leid mit Deinen schönen Blüten! 
lg Ina


----------



## samorai (25. März 2020)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> und eine meiner gelben Scheinbananen hat nun schwärzliches Matschlaub (die war doch was zu früh



Meine Bananen sind noch in ihren Winter - Quartier, das Rausstellen ist noch nicht so weit.
Von den ersten Sonnenstrahlen lass ich mich nicht täuschen/ blenden.
Hier im Osten gab es auch am 1. Mai Schnee, aber das ist ewig her.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (26. März 2020)

ina1912 schrieb:


> klar, bisschen was geht immer. Vor allem Frühjahrsbepflanzung für die Kübel. und einen Cornus Kousa SATOMI hab ich mir geleistet und noch bisschen Kleinkram für den EiskellerBerg.
> 
> Ron, tut mir leid mit Deinen schönen Blüten!
> lg Ina


Hallo Ina, bitte Bilder , wie sieht ein Cornus Kousa Satomi aus. Ist ein __ Hartriegel, oder?
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (26. März 2020)

hattest Du nicht einen im Garten der so schön rosa blüht und schon 20 Jahre alt ist? Oder verwechsle ich da was?
so sieht er aus :
https://www.bol.com/nl/p/cornus-kou...mige-kornoelje-50-60-cm-pot/9200000098463293/

lg Ina


----------



## troll20 (27. März 2020)

Unsere Aprikosen- und Pfirsichblüten sind dieses Jahr auch wieder erfroren


----------



## Goldkäferchen (27. März 2020)

Hi Ina,
na klar, habe ich , hatte den Namen vergessen, es gibt ja soviele Cornus Arten 

Hast Du eine gute Wahl getroffen, freu mich jedesmal wieder auf die schöne Blüte!

LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## jolantha (1. Apr. 2020)

Meine einzige, nicht ganz erfrorene Kamelienblüte


----------



## Anja W. (3. Apr. 2020)

Ich dachte neulich, ich gucke nicht richtig: bei Nachbars hingen 2 Bettdecken im Garten. 
Am nächsten Tag habe ich gesehen, das darunter die __ Kamelien waren. Mal gucken, ob es was genutzt hat. Bisher habe ich den Busch auch nur einmal mit Blüten erlebt.


----------



## jule (3. Apr. 2020)

letzte Woche war hier auch noch alles schön...hab vor den ganz kalten Nächten die Nachbarn drum rum gefragt wer Äste möchte... viele hatten dieses Jahr Freude an unserer Magnolie - aber wir im Garten nicht lang 

  

So sah sie gestern aus

Bei uns ist ganz viel Krötenlaich im Teich, die großen Tiere begegnen mir gerade beim Buddeln an den komischten Orten im Garten.

  

Bei meiner __ Feige hab ich die neuen Triebe gut eingepackt - beim Pfirsich daneben konnte ich nichts tun. Aber am Pfirsich waren die Tage zuvor zuvor viele Hummeln und Bienen... vielleicht reicht das schon?!?


----------



## jolantha (5. Apr. 2020)

Moin, gestern habe ich gesehen, daß 4 meiner __ Hortensien auch einen Frostschaden haben, ebenso meine __ Kiwi und mein __ Blauregen. 
Vielleicht erholt sich ja noch irgendetwas. 
Vollkommen unbeeindruckt ist meine Sternmagnolie


----------



## PeBo (10. Apr. 2020)

Wir feiern Ostern und Hanami (japanisches Fest —Kirschblüten betrachten) gleichzeitig:

      

Dieses Jahr sind es besonders viele Blütenblätter — die leider größtenteils dann in meinem Teich landen. Aber zur Zeit sieht es halt wirklich bezaubernd aus.

Ich habe noch ein kleines Bilderrätsel für euch. Auf einem Spaziergang habe ich das folgende Foto geschossen:
  

Was ist das? (Auflösung später)

Gruß Peter


----------



## ina1912 (10. Apr. 2020)

Das ist abgebrochenes Holz, oder?


----------



## big al (10. Apr. 2020)

Das war aber mal ein ordentlicher Baum. Die Bruchkante ist recht breit.


----------



## PeBo (10. Apr. 2020)

Hallo Ina, natürlich hast du recht, war wohl etwas zu leicht – oder du bist einfach zu gut!

  

Ja, das war die Bruchkante von einem gefällten Baum!


Gruß Peter 

PS: @big al  du hast natürlich auch recht!


----------



## toschbaer (10. Apr. 2020)




----------



## toschbaer (10. Apr. 2020)

och schon gelöst!


----------



## RKurzhals (10. Apr. 2020)

War das Thema nicht "Frühling drumherum"?
So ganz ohne Schaden sind unsere Blümchen auch nicht weggekommen, aber insgesamt sieht's doch schön aus im Garten .


----------



## jolantha (19. Apr. 2020)

Bei mir haben die __ Hortensien Frost abbekommen, ebenso meine Kamelie, Magnolie, Zierkirsche meine __ Kiwi.
Dafür sind meine __ Narzissen und __ Tulpen jetzt soweit, und die __ Hornveilchen
.


----------



## Anja W. (3. Mai 2020)

Meine Hortensie sieht auch erbärmlich aus. 
Auf der anderen Seite der Haustür machen die Pflanzen aber mal, was sie sollen. Dieses Jahr waren die __ Hasenglöckchen so früh, dass sie nicht von den __ Funkien an der Hauswand erdrückt wurden, wenn sie blühen.


----------



## jolantha (9. Mai 2020)

Mein Schneebälle in ihrer ganzen Pracht
    
Und bißchen Gemischtes


----------



## Anja W. (17. Mai 2020)

Das ist doch mal eine Schönheit, oder?


----------



## koile (17. Mai 2020)

Ja das ist sie


----------



## koile (17. Mai 2020)

Leider Blühen in diesem Jahr nicht alle

        .


----------



## toschbaer (17. Mai 2020)

der frühling bei uns   

      
     
      

Gruß 
Friedhelm


----------



## koile (18. Mai 2020)

So, mal schauen was noch in Blühen kommt.


----------



## Ls650tine (18. Mai 2020)

Bei uns im Lauf des Frühjahrs
                               

LG Tine


----------



## feengarten (18. Mai 2020)

Obwohl es bei uns vor ein paar Tagen noch Nachtfröste gab und so einiges dem zum Opfer gefallen ist haben es auch einige überstanden.
LG


----------



## koile (18. Mai 2020)

Mal ein paar Bilder nachlegen.


----------



## jolantha (18. Mai 2020)

koile schrieb:


> Mal ein paar Bilder nachlegen


Gerd, nu ist aber genuch , bei mir gibts noch nicht eine einzige Irisblüte . Das ist gemein !!
Ihr habt wirklich alle schon tollen Frühling


----------



## koile (18. Mai 2020)

@jolantha , auf dem Bild 6 was ist das für ein zartes Pflänzchen?
Gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## jolantha (19. Mai 2020)

koile schrieb:


> Bild 6 was ist das für ein zartes Pflänzchen?


Gerd,
ein Waldphlox, letztes Jahr gekauft, und dieses Jahr ziemlich spärlich wiedergekommen . 
Ich glaube, der Standort ist nicht so toll für ihn .


----------



## koile (19. Mai 2020)

Danke.werde ich mir wohl besorgen.


----------



## koile (25. Mai 2020)

So nochmals ein paar Bilder .


----------



## jolantha (29. Mai 2020)

Eh der Sommer los geht, schnell noch ein bißchen Frühling


----------



## Ls650tine (29. Mai 2020)

Hi Jolantha,
was ist denn das für eine Staude auf dem 2. Bild? Ist das eine schattenverträgliche?  Die gefällt mir 

LG Tine


----------



## jolantha (30. Mai 2020)

Ls650tine schrieb:


> was ist denn das für eine Staude auf dem 2. Bild?


Die steht bei mir im Schatten, samt sich aber alleine aus, wo sie will . 
Das ist die europäische __ Wiesenraute, aus der Akeleifamilie . 
*Thalictrum aquilegifolium*
gibts in vielen Farben.


----------



## samorai (5. Juni 2020)

Ich möchte auch so einiges los werden. 
Als erstes muß ich mal in den Nachbar Garten schauen. Bei einer ligeren Begehung haben wir unseren Augen nicht getraut.
Vor vier Jahren hat er seine Hanfpalme auf / in den Rasen gesetzt, mit Blauduenger und viel Wasser zeigt sich dieses Jahr sogar eine Blüte.    
Die Yucca auf Stamm bilden auch ihre Blütenhorste aus.    
Dann sind es noch die üblichen Verdächtigen :


----------



## Dothee (7. Juni 2020)

jolantha schrieb:


> Die steht bei mir im Schatten, samt sich aber alleine aus, wo sie will .
> Das ist die europäische __ Wiesenraute, aus der Akeleifamilie .
> *Thalictrum aquilegifolium*
> gibts in vielen Farben.


 Heilandsack....die blüht bei dir schon? Wie schön...will auch!.bei mir kommt die jeweils erst rech spät zum blühen...so ende Juli... kennst du auch talictrum delavayi?


----------



## Dothee (7. Juni 2020)

Aus den frühen Morgenstunden...noch mit Tau...ein paar Farbkleckse aus unserem Garten zum teilen


----------



## Chelmon1 (7. Juni 2020)

So.
Habe jetzt auch mal ein paar Frühlingsimpressionen aufgenommen.      

Und in meinem Nutzgartenbereich muss mal wieder die Wildkräutersammlung reduziert werden.  

    

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass es wieder mehr Insekten gibt.
Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## Dothee (7. Juni 2020)

@Chelmon1 sieht aus als hättest du auch eine Handvoll Borretsch im Gemüsebeet  ich liebe ihn...und die Insekten ebenso mittlerweilen hat er sich aber so ausgebreitet, dass ich die Blätter benutzen kann um zu mulchen :-D zum Glück ist er so einfach auszuzupfen wenn er dann doch mal irgendwo stört. 

Insekten gibts bei uns Jahr für Jahr mehr...tolle Erdhummeln und selteneres Kreuch und Gefleuch von denen ich aber den Namen nicht weiss..dafür vermutlich aufgrund der Trockenheit echt viiiiel weniger __ Nacktschnecken  toll! Dafür grad einen super Zuwachs an Maulwurfsgrillen (bei uns auch Werren genannt) ....in der Wiese dürfen die von mir aus sein...aber im Gemüsebeet sind sie echt nervig. Gut, dass die Hühner immer mal wieder eine verspeisen.

Apropos Insekten. Seitdem die neue Wasserstelle geschaffen ist, kommen ganz lustige grosse __ Wespen vorbei mit so einem "Wackelhintern"...die finden die lehmige Stelle und die Jute ganz toll...hat jemand eine Idee was das sein könnte? Muss dann b.G. mal ein Bild davon machen...


----------



## Chelmon1 (7. Juni 2020)

Dothee schrieb:


> kommen ganz lustige grosse __ Wespen vorbei mit so einem "Wackelhintern


Hallo Dothee,
Mach doch mal ein Foto von so einer Wespe. Und die Größe? 
Würde mich mal interessieren welche das sind.

Viele Grüße, und schön, dass Du hier bist.


----------



## Chelmon1 (7. Juni 2020)

Und ja, Boretsch gibt es reichlich. Ich mag den auch sehr, wegen der Bienen und Hummeln. Und die Blüten find ich auch super.
Ich nhem den auch zum Mulchen. Deshalb gibt es ja so viel.


----------



## Dothee (7. Juni 2020)

Ich vermute mal, nach ein bisschen Recherche, dass es eine grosse Lehmwespe sein könnte.. aufgrund ihres auffällig ausgestellten Hinterteiles...aber muss mir das zu Hause noch einmal anschauen und mache dann ein Bild davon. Sorry Leute...Insektenthema ist wohl etwas off Topic hier....


----------



## Dothee (7. Juni 2020)

Weitere Schönheiten

  Anhang anzeigen 216466


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Juni 2020)

Dothee schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal, nach ein bisschen Recherche, dass es eine grosse Lehmwespe sein könnte.. aufgrund ihres auffällig ausgestellten Hinterteiles...aber muss mir das zu Hause noch einmal anschauen und mache dann ein Bild davon. Sorry Leute...Insektenthema ist wohl etwas off Topic hier....


Habe letztens so ein schönes Schaubild in dem Landwirdschaftlichen Wochenblatt gesehen.


----------



## jolantha (10. Juni 2020)

Dothee schrieb:


> kennst du auch talictrum delavayi?


Nein, kenne ich nicht, mach doch bitte mal ein Bild, wenn sie blüht .


Dothee schrieb:


> Sorry Leute...Insektenthema ist wohl etwas off Topic hier....


Ups, bin mal auf die Suche, und habe auch nichts dazu gefunden. Würde sich doch glatt anbieten, darüber mal ein neues Thema aufzumachen


----------



## jolantha (1. März 2021)

Langsam aber sicher geht es wieder los, bei trübem Wetter, ohne Sonne. Die Krokusse und __ Schneeglöckchen
weigern sich, die Köpfe aufzumachen . Die Osterglocken bekommen gelbe Ränder. 
            
Ein bißchen dazugekauften Frühling hab ich auch noch


----------



## Chelmon1 (1. März 2021)

Hallo Anne, 
es ist ja mal wirklich ein schöner Frühlingsanfang nach den trüben Tagen.
Schöne Blümchen!
Was ist denn das, gelbe unten links im Topf? - habe es vergessen. - das Alter?
Hatte ich voriges Jahr unter unseren Hibiscus gepflanzt. Das ist aber nicht mehr da.
viele Grüße,
Robert


----------



## ina1912 (1. März 2021)

Hallo miteinander! 

so gaaanz langsam schieben sich ein paar Blüten ans Licht. Es war zwar am Wochenende deutlich kälter als vor einer Woche, aber der Frühling ist schon einmal in Gang gesetzt :

                                    

neben dem __ Zitronenfalter im Garten sah ich außerdem bei mir am Büroparkplatz schon das erste __ Tagpfauenauge und einen Kleinen Fuchs oder C-Fuchs, konnte es nicht genau erkennen. Die Wintergartentür hatte ich voriges Wochenende einige Stunden offen gelassen, damit die hungrigen Bienchen sich an den schon aufgeblühten Hyazinthen und Duftgeranien den Bauch vollschlagen können. Tatsächlich sah ich drei oder vier am Nachmittag mit ihren dicken gelben Pollenhöschen.... 

allen noch eine schöne Woche mit möglichst wenig Frost gewünscht!

lg Ina


----------



## Ida17 (1. März 2021)

Ach ist das herrlich, wenn sich so langsam die Farben zeigen 
Ich muss gleich auch mal fix raus und ein bisschen knipsen!
Edith: Allerdings hegt man auch gemischte Gefühle, gestern war nämlich das erste __ Taubenschwänzchen unterwegs und war schon ganz närrisch auf die frisch gepflanzten __ Primeln 



Chelmon1 schrieb:


> Was ist denn das, gelbe unten links im Topf?


Robert, meinst du die gelben Blümchen? Das sind __ Winterlinge


----------



## Chelmon1 (1. März 2021)

So.
__ Lilien waren es. Hoffe mal, dass das nur normale Vergesslichkeit war. 
Auf dem foto ist der Hibiscus ganz hinten rechts.
Jedenfalls müssen da imVordergrund noch mehr Krokusse rein.

hochladen klapp im Moment nicht 
__ Zitronenfalter und __ Tagpfauenauge hatten wir auch schon zu Besuch. 

Die ersten Schneeglanzblüten zeigen sich jetzt im Vorgarten.


----------



## Chelmon1 (1. März 2021)

jetzt aber


----------



## Chelmon1 (1. März 2021)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Ach ist das herrlich, wenn sich so langsam die Farben zeigen
> Ich muss gleich auch mal fix raus und ein bisschen knipsen!
> Edith: Allerdings hegt man auch gemischte Gefühle, gestern war nämlich das erste __ Taubenschwänzchen unterwegs und war schon ganz närrisch auf die frisch gepflanzten __ Primeln
> 
> ...


Nee __ Lilien .
Winterlinge kenne ich und ich liebe sie! Leider sind sie bei mir auch immer nach und nach verschwunden.


----------



## Ida17 (1. März 2021)

Chelmon1 schrieb:


> __ Lilien waren es. Hoffe mal, dass das nur normale Vergesslichkeit war.


Achso, ja gut das sind ja schon "ausgewachsene Blumen" statt nur "Blümchen" 
Und keine Sorge, Wortfindungsstörungen treten ab jeder Altersstufe und auch gern öfter am Tag auf


----------



## Chelmon1 (1. März 2021)

Jetzt kommen von mir auch mal ein paar Bilder...
  
          

__ Schneeglanz kommt noch...


----------



## Chelmon1 (1. März 2021)




----------



## jolantha (1. März 2021)

Schön sieht es auch bei Euch auch schon aus. Einige haben ja tatsächlich sogar Sonne. Heute war sie mal sogar für ca. 2 Stunden bei uns .
Dafür aber nur 7 °, das ist mir noch zu kalt, um draußen zu arbeiten .


----------



## RKurzhals (1. März 2021)

Zwei Bienen beim Plausch. Die Krokusse blühen auch schon, aber sonst ist's noch recht braun.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (13. März 2021)

Hallo in die Runde,
auch wenn es regnet ohne Ende ein paar Bilder. So gaaanz langsam kommt doch der Frühling. Sogar der __ Buchsbaum hat sich ganz gut erholt.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## jolantha (17. März 2021)

Es bleibt einfach nur kalt , und die Pflanzen kommen nur sehr zögernd in die Gänge


----------



## Knipser (18. März 2021)

jolantha schrieb:


> Es bleibt einfach nur kalt , und die Pflanzen kommen nur sehr zögernd in die Gänge
> Anhang anzeigen 222180 Anhang anzeigen 222181 Anhang anzeigen 222182 Anhang anzeigen 222183


Anne, auf einem Bild sieht es aus wie Teich mit Fadenalgen oder ist es Rasen mit __ Moos? Wenn es Fadenalgen sind, keine Bange auch die reinigen das Wasser und bringen Sauerstoff sind auch leicht zu entfernen. m.f.G. Willi


----------



## jolantha (18. März 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> oder ist es Rasen mit __ Moos?


Willi, es ist einfach nur Moos, ohne Rasen . Ich mag das . 
Da ich direkt am Wald wohne, ( Laubwald ) , kommt da fast keine Sonne hin, und so ist aus dem Rasen jede Menge Moos geworden. 
Erspart mir das Rasenmähen .


----------



## Chelmon1 (18. März 2021)

Hallo ihr Lieben,
hier mal ein kleines Update der Frühlingsentwicklung:

 
Zukauf: ein __ Winterling, ich versuche es nochmal an diesm Standort.
 
Walzenwolfsmilch mit __ Schneeglanz im Hintergrund im Vorgarten

 
 
 

Jetzt sollen nochmal ein paar Nächte mit bis zu -4° kommen.
Im Teich ist eh noch Wnter.
 

Viele Gruße,


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. März 2021)

Chelmon1 schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Lieben,
> 
> Jetzt sollen nochmal ein paar Nächte mit bis zu -4° kommen.
> 
> ...



Hi Robert,

und ich hoffte das es nächste Woche linksrheinisch nachts wärmer wird. ich will Di-Abend nach Hatzenport an die Mosel weil ich Mi - Fr die nächsten ca. 100km auf dem Moselcamino weiterlaufen will. Da muß Mann dann doch den ganz dicken Schlafsack in seinen Tourneo werfen

PS: das Adventivplänzchen von deiner Seerose hat den Winter überlebt und fängt an im Foliengewächshaus neue Blätter zu schieben

MfG Frank


----------



## Knipser (19. März 2021)

Hi Frank.
Bei mir im Filtergraben zeigen sich die Seerosenblätter auch schon und das bei 8° Wassertemperatur. Langsam wirds. Willi


----------



## Chelmon1 (19. März 2021)

Hallo Frank, 
da hast Du dir ja was schönes vorgenommen. 

Freut mich, das mit der Seerose.

Bei deinen sehe ich noch keine Veränderung seit dem vorigen Jahr.

Bei uns ich jetzt für kommende Nacht wieder - 5°C angekündigt.

Habe gerade den Rosmarin wieder in Vlies eingepackt.

Viel Spass auf dem Camino.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. März 2021)

Hi Robert,

bei meinen "Rosennymphen" im Teich ist auch noch kaum was sichtbar - nur hier und da ein kleines rotbraunes Unterwasserblättchen am Rhizom (ist bei mir immer die letzte wo der Austriieb beginnt, Nymphaea odorata schein kein Frühaufsteher zu sein)

das erste Seerosenblatt hat bei mit die Oberfläche erreicht, diesmal war es aber net wie sonst die "__ Joey Tomocik" (die wollte im Februar schon wieder hoch, dann wurds ihr aber doch noch mal zu kalt), sondern die "Marliaceae Chromatella". Aber auch bei einigen der anderen sind noch frische  zusammengerollte Blätter schon ziemlich hoch gekommen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. März 2021)

im Garten siehts erst mal so aus

die wilden Elfenkrokuse auf der Wiese sind soweit durch
__ Iris reticulata "Katherina Hodgkin" auch
Iris reticulata "Purpureus" hat erst angefangen
Schneeglöcken sind auch durch
die Iris missouriensis-Sämling treiben
Iris sibirica schiebt auch neues Laub
die letztjährige Absaat  vonmeiner roten Iris louisiana-Hybride hat zum größten Teil die Kälte neulich überlebt - da hat mann zumindest schon mal etliche Feuchtbodenpflanzen mit denen man den 10cm Uferstreifen den ne fette Wühlmaus leergeschreddert hatte wieder zu bestücken
Arabis caucasica fängt an zu blühen
Iberis sempervirens fängt nach dem abfrieren der erst, schon Ende Januar offenen Blüten wider neu an
endlich gibts nach 4 Jahren an der bei Obi als "Haven Scent" gekauften Magnolie mal wieder Blütenknospen. Ich hoffe die erfrieren net nach dem öffenen damit man die eigentliche Sorte mal bestimmen kann
die ersten Gehölze zeigen Laubaustrieb


----------



## jolantha (22. März 2021)

Ein bißchen mehr traut sich schon


----------



## Annett (22. März 2021)

Lieblingsblume 
  
Wächst allerdings nicht am Teich sondern bei den Ponys am Rand vom Paddock.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. März 2021)

von Müffelviolas hab ich bei mir auf der Wiese noch nix gesehn (die weißen blühen aber auch meißt erst ab April)

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (23. März 2021)

Das ist eine Bergenie, die an einem Sonnenplatz steht, viel weiter als die Anderen


----------



## Knipser (23. März 2021)

Hallo Anne.
Wie, jetzt schon? Das Bild gefällt mir, der Frühling lässt sich doch nicht mehr aufhalten - man siehts. Schandfleck bei mir (braune Rohre, Du weißt schon) wird über Ostern in grün gestrichen. Beste Frühlingsgrüße, Willi


----------



## Digicat (23. März 2021)

jolantha schrieb:


> Das ist eine Bergenie, die an einem Sonnenplatz steht, viel weiter als die Anderen
> Anhang anzeigen 222303


Auch bei uns blüht die Bergenie schon, obwohl noch Schnee auf den Blättern liegt.
  

LG
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (23. März 2021)

Tolle Pflanze, kenne ich noch nicht - dann ist sie ja winterhart. mfG,  Willi


----------



## Digicat (23. März 2021)

Gibts in verschiedenen Blütenfarben. Ist eine dankbare pflegeleichte Pflanze.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (23. März 2021)

Danke, werde ich mir merken. Willi


----------



## jolantha (24. März 2021)

Digicat schrieb:


> Gibts in verschiedenen Blütenfarben. Ist eine dankbare pflegeleichte Pflanze.


@Knipser 
Außerdem __ immergrün, und gut als __ Bodendecker Pflanze einzusetzen.


----------



## Knipser (24. März 2021)

Digicat schrieb:


> Gibts in verschiedenen Blütenfarben. Ist eine dankbare pflegeleichte Pflanze.
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Helmut


Wächst sie auch im Halbschatten? Willi


----------



## Digicat (24. März 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> Wächst sie auch im Halbschatten? Willi



Ja

Habe eine im vollen Schatten. Diese wächst langsamer und ist nicht so blühwillig.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (24. März 2021)

Servus

War gerade im Garten. 

Außer Krokusse, __ Primeln und die __ Bergenien blüht nix
  

Von den Gehölzen blüht der __ Winterjasmin und die Forsythie.

Im Teich treiben die gelben __ Sumpfschwertlilien bereits. 
Diese Kügelchen treiben an der Wasseroberfläche
  

und im Detail
  

Um welche Pflanze handelt es sich hier ? Schaut nach Überwinterungsknospen des Tausendblattes aus ?

Die __ Moderlieschen sind dank 9°C-Wassertemp. (Oberfläche) auch schon zu Gange und kommen an die Wasseroberfläche
  

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## axel120470 (25. März 2021)

Heute auch mal ein paar Frühlingsgrüße geknipst
                        
VG Axel


----------



## Digicat (25. März 2021)

Sehr schön Axel ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## axel120470 (25. März 2021)

Digicat schrieb:


> Sehr schön Axel ...


Hallo Helmut, 
Bin schuldlos. Die Schalen hat meine Frau heute bepflanzt

VG Axel


----------



## DbSam (25. März 2021)

axel120470 schrieb:


> Bin schuldlos. Die Schalen hat meine Frau heute bepflanzt


lol
Das sieht man, viele Grüße an sie.



Hier ist noch nicht so viel los, weil sich doch die Vollfrostida bis gestern hier heimisch gefühlt hatte.
Ein paar __ Schneeglöckchen und Krokusse schauen aus der Erde, jedenfalls was ich so gesehen hatte ...
Ansonsten müsste ich mal meine Frau fragen, die hat bei Grünzeugs seltsamerweise einen viel detaillierteren Blick als ich.


VG Carsten


----------



## Digicat (25. März 2021)

Dank an deine Gattin das sie uns so einen schönen Blumengruß überreicht ...

Wunderschön 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Biko (26. März 2021)

Die Stumpfpflanzen treiben schon aus und legen ihre ersten Knospen an, die ersten __ Frösche haben schon ihren Laich abgelegt  und für  die kommenden Tage sind Temperaturen um die 20 Grad angesagt. 
Ich weiß nicht, wie es euch geht, aber für mich ist der Start ins Teich-Frühjahr immer was ganz Besonderes!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. März 2021)

ich war Mi, Do und Fr ja wieder rund 90km auf dem Jakobsweg die Mosel hoch unterwegs. Unten im Moseltal standen Forsythien, Schlehen, Kirschen, Osterglocken, Kornelkirschen, erste __ Tulpen schon in Vollblüte und __ Weißdorn war auch schon zum Großteil grün

MfG Frank


----------



## Anja W. (27. März 2021)

Hier hat es heute gehagelt, gestürmt, gewittert und geschneit - bei teilweise nur noch 1 °C. 

Und dann kam die Sonne raus:
                

Von den Lenzrosen bin ich jedes Jahr wieder begeistert. Leider habe ich keinen Platz mehr...


Auf der Terrasse:


----------



## jolantha (1. Apr. 2021)

Mehr Frühling


----------



## PeBo (1. Apr. 2021)

Hallo Anne, auf dem letzten Foto sieht man, warum die „__ Erdkröte“ genannt wird 


Gruß Peter


----------



## Knipser (1. Apr. 2021)

Hallo Ihr Lieben!
Außer Löwenzahn und Co kann ich Euch noch nicht viel bieten aber so langsam kommts. Kois machen schon Luftsprünge bei Ca 14° Wassertemperatur. Schönen Tag noch,  Willi


----------



## Biko (1. Apr. 2021)

Frühling ist eine der schönsten Zeiten am Teich!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Apr. 2021)

die __ Magnolien legen los

Magnolia kobus
Magnolia x loebneri "Leonard Messel"

stehen im ersten Blütedrittel

die Magnolia x soulangeana "Alexandrina" zeigt rosa Knospenspitzen, ebenso steht die weiße Magnolia stellata und Magnolia x loebneri  "__ Merrill" vor dem aufblühen

zwischen dem Unkraut im Garten blühen Primula veris

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Apr. 2021)

Hi Hans-Christian,

die Landschildkröte traut dem Frieden wohl noch net so ganz und schleppt vorsichtshalber noch ihre Bettdecke mit rum

MfG Frank


----------



## troll20 (1. Apr. 2021)




----------



## Anja W. (1. Apr. 2021)

Ich musste nochmal kurz meine neue Kamera ausprobieren...


----------



## Digicat (1. Apr. 2021)

Servus Anja



Anja W. schrieb:


> Ich musste nochmal kurz meine neue Kamera ausprobieren...



Bin neugierig ... welche Kamera ?

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Anja W. (1. Apr. 2021)

Lumix DMC-TZ71
Ich fotographiere gern, aber ohne mich lange damit beschäftigen zu müssen. Von meinem Vater hatte ich eine Lumix DMC-TZ36 geerbt, die prima Bilder gemacht hat, ohne dass ich viel einstellen musste. Leider war der Verschluss vorne kaputt und die Bilder hatten eine dunkle Ecke, wenn ich nicht gemerkt habe, dass sie nicht ganz aufgegangen war. Jetzt habe ich mir den Nachfolger gegönnt.


----------



## Digicat (1. Apr. 2021)

Danke für die Info ...

Hast Dir was Gutes gegönnt.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## jolantha (9. Apr. 2021)

Ein paar mutige Pflanzen haben es überstanden
         
Die Magnolienknospen haben einen leicht bräunlichen Rand, vielleicht gehen sie ja trotzdem auf
   
    
Meine Rasenveilchen kämpfen sich auch durch


----------



## Annett (10. Apr. 2021)

Verspäteter Ostergruß 
 
 
 
Und dann kam der Winter 3.0


----------



## Rhz69 (10. Apr. 2021)

Ich hoffe der Norden verzeiht mir. Ich hab um die Blüte bangen müssen, der Baum wollte letzte Woche schon, es gab aber noch ein paar Frostnächte letzte Woche. 

LG
Rüdiger


----------



## ina1912 (13. Apr. 2021)

Hallo zusammen!

ich würde mich auch mal mit ein paar Bildern von den ersten Blüten beteiligen wollen:

                                                            

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (13. Apr. 2021)

Und hier noch ein paar österliche Fotos :              

lg Ina


----------



## Opa Graskop (13. Apr. 2021)

ina1912 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 223081



Hallo Ina,
da zeigst du aber ne schöne Blütenpracht.
Ich steh ja mit Botanik im Allgemeinen auf Kriegsfuß.
Aber die Pflanze auf dem drittletzten Bild gefällt mir sehr.
Magst du mir den Namen verraten?
Gruß Silvio


----------



## ina1912 (13. Apr. 2021)

Hallo Silvio, das ist eine Lenzrose. Eine helleborus orientalis-Hybride mit gefüllten Blüten. Gibt es ab Januar in den vielfältigsten Blütenformen und - Farben in den Gartencentern. Da sind noch andere Bilder von Lenzrosen dabei.

lg Ina


----------



## Opa Graskop (13. Apr. 2021)

ina1912 schrieb:


> Hallo Silvio, das ist eine Lenzrose. Eine helleborus orienralis-Hybride mit gefüllten Blüten. Gibt es ab Januar in den vielfältigsten Blütenformen und - Farben in den Gartencentern. Da sind noch andere Bilder von Lenzrosen dabei.
> 
> lg Ina



Danke Schön!


----------



## jolantha (14. Apr. 2021)

Meine __ Magnolien leben noch


----------



## Knipser (14. Apr. 2021)

jolantha schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 223096 Anhang anzeigen 223097
> Meine __ Magnolien leben noch


Anne, ich drücke Dir die Daumen, dass es so bleibt. Wetter - Vorschau sagt leider für Uns nichts gutes - Nächte bis Minus 4°. in den Bergen noch tiefer brrrr einmal muss doch schluss sein.  Gruß,  Willi.


----------



## Anja W. (14. Apr. 2021)

Nebenjob: Immobilienmaklerin


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Apr. 2021)

jolantha schrieb:


> Meine __ Magnolien leben noch



Hi Anne,

bei mir sind die Blüten der Kobushimagnolie, Sternmagnolie, "__ Merrill" und "Leonard Messel" nach Winter 3.0 nun fast alle hin - na gut, nach 2 Wochen blühen waren die eh fast durch. Ist laut Wetterfritzen ja auch mit fast 3,5 Grad  unter dem Monatdurchschnitt mit einer der kältesten Aprils überhaupt seit beginn der Wetteraufzeichnung

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (15. Apr. 2021)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> nach Winter 3.0 nun alle hin


Frank, das sind die Bilder meiner Sternmagnolie. Letzte Nacht war es auch wieder frostig. Ich trau mich gar nicht, rauszugehen, um mir meine __ Magnolien anzusehen. 
Im anderen Teil des Gartens steht noch eine Tulpenmagnolie -- da geh ich einfach nicht hin .


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Apr. 2021)

Hi Anne,

meine Tulpenmagnolie ist zum Glück was später dran mit dem blütenöffnen. Letze Woche, bevor es wieder kalt wurde gingen gerade erst einige wenige Knospen auf und zeigten etwas rosa. Solange die haarigen Knospenblätter noch größtenteils drüber sind passiert zum Glück net allzuviel viel bei leichteren Nachtfrösten.
Zum Glück hat mein __ Taubenbaum dieses Jahr erstmals net schon Anfang April sein Laub getrieben.. Die letzen 12 Jahre war es deswegen schon 8x komplett abgefroren und der Baum kam nach dem Johannistreib im Juni kaum ins Wachstum. Der ist jetzt alt/groß genug um endlich auch mal erste "Blüten" auszubilden

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (15. Apr. 2021)

Frank, bin jetzt doch mal raus , die Tulpenmagnolie hält sich tapfer
  
und meine Sternmagnolie , die heute morgen noch ziemlich verschrumpelt aussah, hat sich auch wieder entfaltet .


----------



## Knipser (15. Apr. 2021)

Anne, sieht doch gut aus.  Willi


----------



## RKurzhals (17. Apr. 2021)

Hallo,
dieses Jahr ist tatsächlich ein wenig kälter als die letzten. Ich hatte von einem emiritierten Prof. der Uni Leipzig mal einen Vortrag über Sonnenzyklen und deren Einfluß auf das Klima gehört (es gibt - auf die Erde bezogen, regionale Unterschiede, Mitteleuropa selber folgt recht gut einem globalen Trend). Ich war recht begeistert davon. Es gibt ja immer ein paar Eckdaten (die Zeit vor und nach dem eigenen Teich z. B., oder das eigene Fotoarchiv), wo man selber auch recht gut sieht, dass tatsächlich alle ±10 Jahre kältere und wärmere Winter wechseln.
Dieses Jahr freue ich mich über die "kontinuierliche" Abfolge der __ Frühblüher, die letzten Winter haben kurz nach den Krokussen Osterglocken und __ Tulpen zugleich geblüht, und das nur für kurze Zeit. Am Teich ist bei mir noch wenig los, gerade man die Sumpfprimeln sind am Blühen (und die __ Sumpfdotterblume hat angefangen), die __ Seggen sind noch im Beginn des Austriebs. 
Dieses Jahr habe ich mir eine zweite (!) Kamera gegönnt, eine 16 Jahre alte Canon 5D. Das ist zwar nicht konsequent "retro" und analog, aber recht interessant, mal ein altes "Topmodell" zu benutzen.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (18. Apr. 2021)

schönen Restsonntag noch euch allen...
und weil ihr so gerne Bilder guckt, noch ein paar vom Garten. so langsam wird's doch Frühling!
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (18. Apr. 2021)

die Sumpfdotterblumen fangen langsam an zu blühen.


----------



## Opa Graskop (18. Apr. 2021)

Das erste Mal ist es mir gelungen eine Banane zu überwintern.
  

Grüße
Silvio


----------



## Goldkäferchen (18. Apr. 2021)

...und die erste Sommerbepflanzung hat begonnen.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (18. Apr. 2021)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Das erste Mal ist es mir gelungen eine Banane zu überwintern.
> Anhang anzeigen 223270
> 
> Grüße
> Silvio


oh toll, meine ist über den Winter zu Matsch geworden!


----------



## MWA (18. Apr. 2021)

Unsere Palme hat auf jedenfall schon auf Sommer eingestellt.


----------



## Opa Graskop (18. Apr. 2021)

Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> oh toll, meine ist über den Winter zu Matsch geworden!


Dafür hast du mehr Glück mit __ Buschwindröschen.
Wie machst du das?


----------



## Goldkäferchen (18. Apr. 2021)

...besonders stolz bin ich auf meine __ Hornveilchen, selber gezogen 

LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (18. Apr. 2021)

di


Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Dafür hast du mehr Glück mit __ Buschwindröschen.
> Wie machst du das?


Die Buschwindröschen kommen jedes Jahr und werden immer mehr. Ich guck nur zu. 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Opa Graskop (18. Apr. 2021)

MWA schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 223274Unsere Palme hat auf jedenfall schon auf Sommer eingestellt.



Du wohnst auf der südl. Halbkugel?


----------



## MWA (18. Apr. 2021)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Das erste Mal ist es mir gelungen eine Banane zu überwintern.
> Anhang anzeigen 223270
> 
> Grüße
> Silvio


Unsere Banane befindet sich noch im Winterschlaf  Ich will mal hiffen sie wird wieder so schön wie die letzten Jahre


----------



## Opa Graskop (18. Apr. 2021)

MWA schrieb:


> Unsere Banane befindet sich noch im WinterschlafAnhang anzeigen 223279 Ich will mal hiffen sie wird wieder so schön wie die letzten Jahre


Na, die sieht doch genau aus wie meine!


----------



## Goldkäferchen (18. Apr. 2021)

so wie es aussieht, haben sich die Buchsbäume auch erholt. Letztes Jahr hat sich der __ Zünsler daran sattgefressen! 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Chelmon1 (18. Apr. 2021)

Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> ...und die erste Sommerbepflanzung hat begonnen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 223271 Anhang anzeigen 223272



Meine Sommerbepflanzung im Gemüsegarten: Grünspargel

  
Es ist keinTintenfisch !
  
  
  
  
Fertig.
Nächstes Jahr darf ich dann ein paar Stangen ernten.- Wenn alles gut geht.

viele Grüße,


----------



## MWA (18. Apr. 2021)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Du wohnst auf der südl. Halbkugel?


 Schön wär's. Im Westlichsten Nordrhein Westfalen


----------



## Chelmon1 (18. Apr. 2021)

Hat jemand Interesse an Dichternarzissen?
  
Die hier sollen weg. Wir brauchen mehr Platz für Küchenkräuter!

Wenn verblüht mach ich sie aus.


----------



## samorai (18. Apr. 2021)

Küchenkraeuter sind viel besser im Treibhaus auf zuziehen. Ich weiß ja nicht ob es Erfahrungen auf diesem Gebiet gibt. 
Viele Kräuter haben spezielle Feuchtigkeits Ansprüche, das ist draußen nicht so einfach, im Gewächshaus viel besser und schneller. 
Als kleines Beispiel :
Ich hatte mal wilden Majoran im Gewächshaus und es war ein richtiger schöner Busch geworden, dann habe ich ihn raus gesetzt weil ich den Platz brauchte aber da hat er nicht überlebt.


----------



## jolantha (18. Apr. 2021)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Das erste Mal ist es mir gelungen eine Banane zu überwintern.
> Anhang anzeigen 223270
> Grüße
> Silvio


Hattest Du die über Winter frostfrei gestellt ? Meine ist nämlich hin, die stand ausgepflanzt draußen 
Meine Hyazinthen legen zum Endspurt los


----------



## Opa Graskop (18. Apr. 2021)

jolantha schrieb:


> Hattest Du die über Winter frostfrei gestellt ?



Ja, war ne ALDI-Banane.
Die schreiben ja leider nicht mal dazu, was für eine Sorte genau das ist.
Und so hat sie den Winter bei 10 Grad, wenig Licht und mit ab und zu ein wenig Wasser verbracht.
Gruß
Silvio


----------



## jolantha (18. Apr. 2021)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Die schreiben ja leider nicht mal dazu, was für eine Sorte genau das ist.


Meine sollte eine frostfeste sein, sie hat mir das Gegenteil bewiesen.


----------



## Chelmon1 (18. Apr. 2021)

Ron, das stimmt.
Deshalb kommen jetzt die einen auf den Kräuterhügel, die andern an den Rand vom Nutzgarten und die „Bedürftigen“ ins Gewächshaus.
Im Gewächshaus habe ich seit Jahren immer Basilikum. Das geht super als Randbepflanzung bei den Tomaten. Und zwar einfach das aus dem Supermarkt im Töpfchen, teilen und stückweise einpflanzen und immer schön feucht halten. Ausgesät habe ich auch schon aber so geht es einfacher. Fürs Gwächshaus habe ich für dieses Jahr auch Tai Basilikum vorgesehen und was es sonst noch an Exoten für asiatische Gerichte braucht.
Wilder Majoran wächst bei mir wie Unkraut.
Letztes Jahr habe ich mal die Griechische Variante in einen größeren Topf gesät und im Gewächshaus überwintert. Den werde ich teilen und die Hälfte da auspflanzen wo die __ Narzissen sind. Genauso will ich mit dem Schnittknoblauch verfahren, den ich gerade anziehe. Laut Literatur sollen beide Winterhart sein. Aber ich bin Vorsichtig und pflanze die Hälfte in Töpfe, damit ich die im Gewächshaus überwintern kann.
Außerdem möchte ich mal richtig viel Persilie haben. Die soll auch an den Rand vom Nutzgarten. Das hat bei meiner Oma auch immer geklappt 
viele Grüße,


----------



## Chelmon1 (18. Apr. 2021)

Bananen haben wir noch nie gemacht )))))))))


----------



## ina1912 (18. Apr. 2021)

Chelmon1 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Interesse an Dichternarzissen?
> Anhang anzeigen 223290
> Die hier sollen weg. Wir brauchen mehr Platz für Küchenkräuter!
> 
> Wenn verblüht mach ich sie aus.


also ich hätte Interesse an den __ Narzissen... kannst ja mal ne PN schreiben 

lg Ina


----------



## DbSam (18. Apr. 2021)

RKurzhals schrieb:


> dass tatsächlich alle ±10 Jahre kältere und wärmere Winter wechseln.



Sind es tatsächlich nicht eher die 9-14 Jahre, abhängig vom Sonnen(flecken)zyklus?


VG Carsten


----------



## MWA (18. Apr. 2021)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Ja, war ne ALDI-Banane.
> Die schreiben ja leider nicht mal dazu, was für eine Sorte genau das ist.
> Und so hat sie den Winter bei 10 Grad, wenig Licht und mit ab und zu ein wenig Wasser verbracht.
> Gruß
> Silvio


Unsere ist vom Lidl... Aldi Netto Penny Schwarzer Netto usw.. Wir hatten Sie auch 3 bis 4 Jahre im Topf und jetzt ca 6 Jahre draussen. Schneiden sie jeden Herbst ab und bedecken die Wurzeln.


----------



## Marion412 (19. Apr. 2021)

Chelmon1 schrieb:


> Genauso will ich mit dem Schnittknoblauch verfahren, den ich gerade anziehe. Laut Literatur sollen beide Winterhart sein. Aber ich bin Vorsichtig und pflanze die Hälfte in Töpfe, damit ich die im Gewächshaus überwintern.
> viele Grüße,



Schnittknoblauch habe ich seit Jahren in einem Kübel, der das ganze Jahr draussen steht, wächst wie Unkraut.
Wundere mich selbst jedes Jahr ,wie gut und früh der wieder austreibt.


----------



## Chelmon1 (19. Apr. 2021)

Danke Marion!
Dann kommt der in den Garten.


----------



## Chelmon1 (19. Apr. 2021)

...und noch ein paar Fotos von heute


----------



## Marion412 (19. Apr. 2021)

Heute auch mal wieder ein paar Fotos von , um und im Teich gemacht.

Extra für Chelmon 1 das Knobilauch fotografiert, das ist jetzt sicherlich schon 8 Jahre im Kübel und immer draußen   auch der Waldmeister kommt wieder gut nach dem Winter  
Die ersten Blüten kommen im Teich und langsam starten die Wasserpflanzen
           
Auch mein kleiner roter __ Ahorn hat seinen 1.Winter im neuen Zuhause gut überstanden
 
Auch sonst wird es langsam aber sicher auch im Garten Frühling


----------



## Chelmon1 (19. Apr. 2021)

Marion412 schrieb:


> Extra für Chelmon 1 das Knobilauch fotografiert,


Vielen Dank, Marion. Du hast ja auch so schöne Lenzrosen. Meine Sumpdotterblume ist etwa gleichgroß.


----------



## Marion412 (20. Apr. 2021)

Ja, ich liebe Lenzrosen. Es sind die ersten Blüten im Jahr und helfen mir immer über die dunkle Jahreszeit. Da werden sicherlich noch welche gepflanzt, die ergänzen sich wunderbar mit den __ Anemonen.


----------



## troll20 (20. Apr. 2021)

Wenn ich hier schon beim Feierabend am Teich die letzten Sonnenstrahlen tanke. Dann kann ich euch ja auch noch ein paar Bilder zukommen lassen.
                        

Ich wünsche euch allen einen schönen Feierabend und nicht vergessen, morgen ist Bergfest


----------



## PeBo (20. Apr. 2021)

Sag mal René @troll20 , du hast ja immer noch jede Menge Goldfische im Teich. Ich dachte, du hast die alle bei Roland @trampelkraut „entsorgt“. 

Gruß Peter 

PS: sieht scheen aus bei dir!


----------



## troll20 (20. Apr. 2021)

PeBo schrieb:


> Sag mal René @troll20 , du hast ja immer noch jede Menge Goldfische im Teich. Ich dachte, du hast die alle bei Roland @trampelkraut „entsorgt“.
> 
> Gruß Peter
> 
> PS: sieht scheen aus bei dir!


Äm ja danke 
Sieht halt aus wie auf einer Baustelle.

Und der Roland wollte ja nur ein paar Schwangere Lärchen....
Genauso wie Giesela @Wachtlerhof  auch nur 10 genommen hatte.
Dann gingen weitere 120 an die Pinguin-Rentner vom Zirkus.
Damit blieb rein optisch nur der eine Sarasa und gefühlt 20 Babies die sich zwischen den Pflanzen versteckt hatten. Aus den 21 sind nach zwei Jahren mit guter Pflege wieder etliche mehr geworden   Ja und dann waren da auf einmal noch ganz viele kleine Koi. Wenn ich den erwische der die bei mir ausgesetzt hat 
Das war bestimmt der @Mathias2508 der erst behauptet er holt sich welche ab, dabei lässt er sie bei mir. Oder war es der @Andre 69    Beim @Zacky  waren letztens auch keine Babys mehr zu sehen.
Alles merkwürdig


----------



## Biko (21. Apr. 2021)

Heute war der erste warme Tag seit langem und der hat die Wassertemperatur ganz schnell von 12 auf 14° steigen lassen.
Die ersten Kaulquappen sind unterwegs (__ Laubfrösche und Kreuzkröten), __ Molche wandern durch die Uferzone, die Spitzschlammschnecken kommen zu Hunderten heraus und die __ Frösche halten an ihrem Lieblingsplatz immer noch Ausschau nach möglichen Bräuten


----------



## jolantha (22. Apr. 2021)

Meine __ Magnolien haben es überlebt
  Die Sternmagnolie
  Die Tulpenmagnolie leider nur mit 4 Blüten


----------



## Anja W. (23. Apr. 2021)

Heute hatten die Wetterfrösche nur 9 °C und Wolken angesagt.

So sah es dann aus:
  

Auch sie sind wieder da.  Leider wollte das __ Taubenschwänzchen nicht stillhalten.  Irgendwann brauchte es aber eine Verschnaufpause.
    

Da war die Hummel einfacher zu fotographieren:
  

Auch schön...


----------



## Knipser (23. Apr. 2021)

Hallo zusammen-
Hummel wollte ihre Schönheit nicht zeigen und das alles am Haus am See. Natur explodiert langsam - trotz Kühle. Viele Grüße,  Willi


----------



## samorai (23. Apr. 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> Haus am See.



Peter Fox Fan?


----------



## Knipser (24. Apr. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Peter Fox Fan?


Ja, auch.


----------



## jolantha (4. Mai 2021)

Es ist und bleibt kalt,
    __ Gedenkemein und Vergißmeinnicht
             alles gelb
  Mein Kirschbaum, letztes Jahr gepflanzt, jetzt 3 Blüten
      Meine gefüllten __ Narzissen


----------



## Wachtlerhof (5. Mai 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> ...
> Und der Roland wollte ja nur ein paar Schwangere Lärchen....
> Genauso wie Giesela @Wachtlerhof  auch nur 10 genommen hatte. ...



... nix 10, waren 16 gewesen (und auch heimlich schwanger) ...


----------



## Chelmon1 (9. Mai 2021)

Mit den Frühlingsblüten geht es langsam zu Ende. 
                            
Der Frühling fällt 2021 auf den 9. Mai 

schönen Sonntag...


----------



## Biko (9. Mai 2021)

heute fühlt es sich so richtig nach Frühling an!
Der Teich schafft heute wahrscheinlich noch die 18 Grad und die Fische genießen es


----------



## Chelmon1 (13. Mai 2021)

Der Bärlauch blüht. Der Kaffeestrauch ist vom Dachgeschoss in den Garten umgezogen. Die Heidelbeeren blühen und der Rosmarinbusch blüht wie noch nie.
     

Ich habe den Eindruck, dass dieses Jahr alle Pflanzen besser aussehen als die letzten zehn Jahre um diese Zeit. Ob das mit der saubereren Luft durch die Pandemie zusammenhängt? Weniger Luftverkehr, weniger Abgase usw.,  Was meint Ihr?


----------



## DbSam (13. Mai 2021)

... Regen.
Einfach nur Regen.
Und ein halbwegs normaler Frühling. (- welcher uns nur kalt und eklig vorkommt, weil wir die letzten drei Jahre verwöhnt wurden)
Zusätzlich sind die Böden durch den nassen Winter auch wieder etwas feuchter geworden ...

Denk ich mir so - und dies trifft zumindest auf die Erzgebirgsregion zu.


VG Carsten


----------



## Knipser (13. Mai 2021)

Hallo Teichfreunde.
 Orchideenprimel kommt langsam in blühte in der Feuchtzone bei mir.
 Willi


----------



## Anja W. (17. Mai 2021)

Bei mir hat sich wieder was angesiedelt, was ich nicht kenne. 
Sehr hübsch... und ganz weiche Blätter...


----------



## trampelkraut (17. Mai 2021)

Sieht nach einer __ Taubnessel aus.


----------



## Anja W. (17. Mai 2021)

Dann müsste es eine Riesen-Taubnessel (_Lamium orvala_) sein. Ziemlich nördlich, hier bei Hannover...

Sie ist sehr viel größer als die Weißen und hat rundere Blätter.

Von den weißen Taubnesseln haben wir als Kinder den Nektar aus den Blütenkelchen gelutscht. Kennt das noch jemand?


----------



## Ls650tine (17. Mai 2021)

Das mach ich heute noch


----------



## Opa Graskop (17. Mai 2021)

Ls650tine schrieb:


> Das mach ich heute noch



d.t.o.


----------



## Chelmon1 (17. Mai 2021)

der Spargel wächst


----------



## troll20 (17. Mai 2021)

Anja W. schrieb:


> Kennt das noch jemand?





Ls650tine schrieb:


> Das mach ich heute noch





Opa Graskop schrieb:


> d.t.o


Da muss ich mich anschließen


----------



## jolantha (18. Mai 2021)

Bin einmal komplett durch den Garten
                         

     
  Wer weiß, warum meine __ Kaiserkronen Selbstmord machen ?


----------



## Knipser (18. Mai 2021)

jolantha schrieb:


> Bin einmal komplett durch den Garten
> Anhang anzeigen 224431 Anhang anzeigen 224432 Anhang anzeigen 224433 Anhang anzeigen 224434 Anhang anzeigen 224435 Anhang anzeigen 224436 Anhang anzeigen 224437 Anhang anzeigen 224438 Anhang anzeigen 224439 Anhang anzeigen 224440 Anhang anzeigen 224441 Anhang anzeigen 224442 Anhang anzeigen 224447
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 224443 Anhang anzeigen 224444 Anhang anzeigen 224446
> Anhang anzeigen 224445 Wer weiß, warum meine __ Kaiserkronen Selbstmord machen ?


Sieht doch gut aus. Gruß,  Willi


----------



## Goldkäferchen (18. Mai 2021)

Hallo, auch von mir ein kleiner Rundgang durch den Garten.
Durch den Regen wächst alles wie verrückt.
Aber es könnte ruhig ein paar Grad wärmer sein.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## RKurzhals (19. Mai 2021)

Hallo Anja,
Deine __ Taubnessel ist vermutlich eine gefleckte (Lamium maculatum). Die werden deutlich größer als ihre Schwestern wie die stengelumfassende oder sehr früh blühende rote.


----------



## Chelmon1 (19. Mai 2021)

Zwei Bilder von gestern…
   


Ab und zu kam die Sonne raus.

Kann mir jemand sagen zu welcher Pflanze dieses Blatt gehört?

   

… habe es gefunden - glaube ich zumindest - es ist wohl eine Klette Arctium memorosum ?
Viele Grüße


----------



## jolantha (19. Mai 2021)

@RKurzhals ,
ne rote __ Taubnessel kenne ich gar nicht, die gefällt mir 
@Chelmon1 ,
Deine Steinmauer ist ne Wucht.


----------



## Chelmon1 (19. Mai 2021)

Danke Jolantha


----------



## Rhz69 (25. Feb. 2022)

Hallo, 
Jetzt passt das Eintragdatum durch den Serverabsturz nicht, es war der 12 Februar, aber ich lasse doch deswegen nicht meine Fotos verschwinden.
Das Waren __ Schneeglöckchen, __ Winterling und eine __ Posthornschnecke, die sich trotz Eisschicht nicht von ihrem Job abhalten liess.
Diese Wochenende kann es auch noch mal frieren, Schneeglöckchen und Winterling blühen immer noch.

Viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Feb. 2022)

jaja, man merkt das es nun Frühling wird. Net nur Blumen und Büsche treiben, auch die Vögel piepen immer lauter.
Heute Mittag begann in der Nachbarschaft auch wieder der Gesang von ner Hochdruckputze,. Mal schauen wann die Prosecco-Lerchen und Balkon-Krakelen dazustoßen

MfG Frank


----------



## Joachim (26. Feb. 2022)

Frühling?
Hier kommt gerade der Frost... glaub das erste mal dieses Jahr. Angeblich die kommende Woche bis -10°C bei uns hier möglich. Brrr...


----------



## troll20 (26. Feb. 2022)

Joachim schrieb:


> Frühling?
> Hier kommt gerade der Frost... glaub das erste mal dieses Jahr. Angeblich die kommende Woche bis -10°C bei uns hier möglich. Brrr...


Oh das ist gut.
Dann sind die Vollfrostidas wieder auf dem Rückzug in den Pott. Bleibt nur zu hoffen das keiner vergessen wird. Hier versuchen auch alle __ Frühblüher mit Gewalt den Winter zu vertreiben. Leider keine Zeit für Bilder machen, Sturmschaden Beseitigung geht vor.


----------



## Chelmon1 (27. Feb. 2022)

Hallo erstmal…

Der Frühling kommt mit Sicherheit. Aber es ist ja immerhin noch Februar. Bei uns sind fürdie nächsten Nächte -4°C vorhergesagt. Da muss ich die Hähne meiner Wassertanks wieder isolieren. 
Hier ein paar Bilder.

 
 
Cornus mas
 
__ Märzenbecher
 
Lenzrose Heleborus xxx


----------



## Knipser (27. Feb. 2022)

Robert, Deine Kirschen sind aber schon sehr weit oder ist es Bild aus anderen Jahren - unsere kommen erst April. Willi


----------



## Chelmon1 (27. Feb. 2022)

Hallo Willi,
__ Kornelkirsche. Aber das wusstest du sicherlich. 
Guckst du hier…
Thema 'Kornelkirsche'
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/kornelkirsche.45540/


----------



## Knipser (27. Feb. 2022)

Chelmon1 schrieb:


> Hallo Willi,
> __ Kornelkirsche. Aber das wusstest du sicherlich.
> Guckst du hier…
> Thema 'Kornelkirsche'
> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/kornelkirsche.45540/


Ja Robert, ich konnte die Ähnlichkeiten aus der Perspektive nicht erkennen. Willi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Feb. 2022)

Hi Robert,

gestern hab ich ne erste, etwas geschüzt stehende kleinblütige japanische Kirsche (wohl ne Prunus yedoensis) blühen sehen als ich gestern erste 14km zwecks "Trainigsbeginn" für die Langstrecke im Mai-Juni zu Fuß abgespult hab.

MfG Frank


----------



## janfo (28. Feb. 2022)

Habe gestern die erste Hummelkönigin filmen können:




_View: https://youtu.be/Co2_MShEDFE_


Werde die Tage auch nochmal einen größeren Zusammenschnitt machen vom Garten. Leider (noch) ohne Teich.
Ich weiß nicht ob das dann auch hier hinpasst.

Jedenfalls engagiere ich mich auch aktiv für den Hummelschutz, sie sind für mich die wahren Frühlingsboten


----------



## Tottoabs (1. März 2022)

janfo schrieb:


> edenfalls engagiere ich mich auch aktiv für den Hummelschutz,


Was machst du da ?


----------



## janfo (2. März 2022)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Was machst du da ?


Hallo Totto, danke für dein Interesse,
Ich habe eine Bauanleitung für einen Hummelkasten erstellt mit Maßzeichnungen + Isometrischen Zeichnungen/3D-Ansichten und, unter tatkräftiger Mithilfe vom Admin des Hummelforums pollenhoeschen.de, online zur Verfügung gestellt.
Ich selbst stelle im eigenen Garten Hummelkästen auf und bestücke sie mit Nistmaterial, dekoriere sie für eine Selbstansiedlung (Mauseloch-Optik) und pflanze viele Hummelfreundliche bzw. generell Insektenfreundliche Pflanzen.
Außerdem gebe ich Interessierten Hilfestellungen/Tipps, im Internet gibt es auch viele Fehlinformationen bzw. eher ungeeignete Nisthilfen.

Ist jedenfalls wirklich eine schöne Sache  Es steigert die eh schon vorhandene Freude im Frühjahr auf die Natur


----------



## Tottoabs (2. März 2022)

Ich könnte Hummelkästen in den Wald bringen....mal schauen.


----------



## Knipser (2. März 2022)

Hallo Hummelfreunde.
Ich habe dafür gesorgt, dass beim Klinkern unseres Hauses kleine Ritzen offen blieben - diese werden häufig von Hummeln genutzt. Noch effizienter wäre es, wenn man das Auto abschaffen würde oder Tempo 20kmh einführen würde. Willi


----------



## troll20 (2. März 2022)

Knipser schrieb:


> Hallo Hummelfreunde.
> Ich habe dafür gesorgt, dass beim Klinkern unseres Hauses kleine Ritzen offen blieben - diese werden häufig von Hummeln genutzt. Noch effizienter wäre es, wenn man das Auto abschaffen würde oder Tempo 20kmh einführen würde. Willi


Noch effizienter wäre es gleich den Menschen abzuschaffen.


----------



## Knipser (2. März 2022)

troll20 schrieb:


> Noch effizienter wäre es gleich den Menschen abzuschaffen.


Ja Rene, dann fang mal an, ich bleib noch ein bischen wenn mein Schöpfer es will. Willi


----------



## DbSam (2. März 2022)

troll20 schrieb:


> Noch effizienter wäre es gleich den Menschen abzuschaffen.


Man kann es drehen und wenden wie man will und so traurig wie es auch ist, der größte Teil der Menschheit tut gerade ihr möglichstes dafür. Auf fast jeder Linie.


Aus dieser Sicht: 
Lasst uns Hummelkästen, Nisthilfen und was weiß ich noch alles aufstellen ... 


VG Carsten


----------



## Knipser (2. März 2022)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde!
Ich glaub wir tun doch schon alles was möglich ist, sogar Wasser kaufen wir für den Teich.
Auch für die leidende Fauna besonders die Vogelwelt tun wir schon was. Ebenso Teich ohne
Pflanzen u. Blüten, ist wie salzloses Brodt.
      Willi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. März 2022)

ohne unsere Tätigkeit wäre Mitteleuropa recht artenarm da zu 95% von dichtem Laubwald bedeckt. Es würden hier also nur noch echte __ Waldtiere und -pflanzen wachsen. Alles was auf offene, lichte und sonnige warme trockene Böden/Bereiche angewiesen würde wieder komplett verschwinden. Rund 90% aller hierzulange zu findenden Pflanzen (alle Wiesen- und Steppenarten) und deren tierischen Nutznieser (Sperlinge z.B. würden wieder eine echte Rarität) sind erst vor rund 1000 mit beginn der Bevölkerungsvermehrung und der deswegen immer größeren Rodungen aus dem Mittelmeerraum - nach Gallien waren __ Flockenblumen und Co. schon mit den Römern und deren großem Holzbedarf über 1000 Jahre zuvor gekommen - den Schotterebenen des Alpenraum und den Steppen Osteuropas/Westasiens "eingewandert"
Die Honigbiene ist übrigens ja nicht mal ein "Wildtier" sondern ein in der Kupferzeit in Vorderasien von menschenhand geschaffenes Nutztier - sie ist ne Hybride aus 2 Wildbienenarten

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (2. März 2022)

Knipser schrieb:


> Ebenso Teich ohne
> Pflanzen u. Blüten, ist wie salzloses Brodt.
> ..... Willi


Ein Teich ohne Pflanzen ist ein Pool.
Gibt es für Koi, Hunde und Menschen. Hat nix mit Natur zu tun.
Würde ja auch keiner einen Vogelkäfig als Natur bezeichnen, nur weil ein Tier drinne sitzt.


----------



## Knipser (3. März 2022)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Ein Teich ohne Pflanzen ist ein Pool.
> Gibt es für Koi, Hunde und Menschen. Hat nix mit Natur zu tun.
> Würde ja auch keiner einen Vogelkäfig als Natur bezeichnen, nur weil ein Tier drinne sitzt.


Hallo!
Wie recht Du hast! Willi


----------



## RKurzhals (3. März 2022)

Apropos Frühling...


----------



## PeBo (4. März 2022)

Auch die ersten Bienen konnte ich schon ausmachen:
 

Gruß Peter


----------



## jolantha (4. März 2022)

Hier ist immer noch alles verregnet und gefrostet 
 . .


----------



## trampelkraut (4. März 2022)

Es geht so langsam los, bei uns im Maintal blüht schon die Wildkirsche.


----------



## Knipser (4. März 2022)

Hallo Blütenfreunde!
         Mehr kann ich noch nicht anbieten bei den Dauernachtfrösten 2-6°. Selbst
unser Kamelienstrauch, der voller Blütenknospen steht, verfrieren die Knospen. Ich meine im letzten Jahr war der
 März mit dem Flor schon etwas weiter und wärmer. Willi


----------



## Knipser (5. März 2022)

Hallo!
    Winterrosen
lieben die Temperaturen von Minus - Plus Graden. Geschossen am 4.3.22 um 16:00 Uhr in unserem Garten. Willi


----------



## janfo (5. März 2022)

Ein paar Frühlingsimpressionen aus meinem Garten:




_View: https://youtu.be/DjczM55ylg4_


Hoffe es gefällt!


----------



## Turbo (5. März 2022)

Danke für die Bauanleitung für das Hummelhaus.
Werde die Seite gerne durchlesen.
Freue mich jedes Jahr aufs neue, über unsere kurz und langrüssligen Hummeln im Garten.
Jede braucht die passenden Pflanzen, damit es ihnen passt.


----------



## troll20 (5. März 2022)

janfo schrieb:


> Ein paar Frühlingsimpressionen aus meinem Garten


Also, das geht ja gar nicht. So einen ungepflegten Rasen hier zu zeigen, tzzz. Da würde ich jetzt mal ganz schnell noch raus rennen und den Rasenmäher sowie den Vertikutierer anschließen.


----------



## janfo (5. März 2022)

@Turbo
Freut mich, vielleicht kannst du ja auch einen Nistkasten aufstellen. Für dieses Jahr müsstest du schnell sein, bis Ende April kann man noch mit Ansiedelungen rechnen, aber kannst auch in Ruhe aufstellen und vllt. siedelt sich eine Waldmaus an, wenn der Kasten dann erstmal den Geruch angenommen hat wird er dann auch von Hummeln viel eher besiedelt. Und ja, ich freue mich auch jedes Jahr aufs neue die kleinen "Plüschbrummer" zu sehen 


troll20 schrieb:


> Also, das geht ja gar nicht. So einen ungepflegten Rasen hier zu zeigen


... und im Sommer erst 
Der Mäher kam dort letztes Jahr gar nicht zum einsatz, lediglich im Herbst hab ich 1x alles abgesenst.
Dieses Jahr wird es noch wilder hehe


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. März 2022)

das blühen geht nun nachdem __ Schneeglöckchen und Krokuse durch sind mit festem __ Lerchensporn in die nächste Runde. Und gestern hab ich bei einem Kontrollblick im Küberlpflanzenüberwinterungsquatier gesehen das einer der beiden "Golden __ Lotus" anfängt einen Blütenstand zu schieben

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. März 2022)

Hi Robert,

der "Golden __ Lotus" ist aber keine Teichpflanze sondern eine meiner beiden Musella lasiocarpa (__ Scheinbanane)  

MfG Frank


----------



## Chelmon1 (10. März 2022)

Hi Frank,
da seid ihr aber früh dran.

Wenn der __ Lotus schiebt kannst Du ja den Seerosen Thread für 2022 starten 

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 10. März 2022

Dann mach halt einen Banannetread auf.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. März 2022)

Hi Robert,

das kann man auch bald starten, die Seerosen - auch dér Ableger deiner "__ Colonel A.J. Welsh" treiben schon sichtbar frisches Unterwasserlaub aus den Rhizomen (die "__ Joey Tomocik" hatte ja schon zu Silvester 3 Schwimmblätter)

MfG Frank


----------



## Chelmon1 (10. März 2022)

Der Ableger, den ich im Gewächshaus für @Tottoabs aufgehoben habe, sieht auch gut aus.
Mein Colonel hat auch schon schöne Unterwasserblätter ebenso wie die __ Rosennymphe von dir.


----------



## Chelmon1 (11. März 2022)

Die erste Glosterocke.

 

Hat sich wohl im Monat geirrt.


----------



## Knipser (11. März 2022)

Chelmon1 schrieb:


> Die erste Glosterocke.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 256726
> 
> Hat sich wohl im Monat geirrt.


Robert, männlich oder weiblich - Glocke, hört sich irgendwie weiblich an?! Willi


----------



## Chelmon1 (11. März 2022)

Willi!


----------



## axel120470 (11. März 2022)

Chelmon1 schrieb:


> Die erste Glosterocke.


Die kenne ich gar nicht. Wo bekommt man die? Bei uns gibts nur Osterglocken


----------



## Knipser (11. März 2022)

Tja, seitdem wir im Atomzeitalter sind, ist vieles auch in der Flora misslungen - vielleicht war da auch Glyphosat im Spiel, wer weiß. Willi


----------



## Chelmon1 (11. März 2022)

axel120470 schrieb:


> Die kenne ich gar nicht. Wo bekommt man die? Bei uns gibts nur Osterglocken


Tja Axel,
Bei uns gabs die mal im Haubaus. Bei den Gleeschnöckchen. Die hatten da sogar Zweckstiebeln! Obwohl die für den Gutznarten sind!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. März 2022)

ja ja, das waren noch Zeiten als es bei Samstags-Nacht hieß 
"Kentucky schreit ficken"

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (13. März 2022)

Chelmon1 schrieb:


> Der Ableger, den ich im Gewächshaus für @Tottoabs aufgehoben habe, sieht auch gut aus.


----------



## Knipser (13. März 2022)

Hallo Blütenfreunde:dinnen!
   
Kennt zwar fast Jeder " Löwenzahn " aber ungemein wichtig für Hummeln, Bienen+Co wenn sie aus dem Winterschlaf kommen.
__ Wildblumen-Blüten sind noch sehr rar bei mir am Teich - ich hoffe das wird sich
jetzt ändern; 18° Luft + 7,8° Teichwasser sind doch schon was. 12:00 Uhr geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. März 2022)

Kuhblumen blühen hier zwar noch net, dafür schieben aber die __ Pfingstrosen. Meine 2 Paeonia x suffruticosa schieben auch schon Blütenknospen

MfG Frank


----------



## Daufi (17. März 2022)

Wir werden Anfang April auf so ca. 600m² ehemaliger Pferdeweide Veitshöchheimer Bienenweide aussähen...
Bin ich mal echt gespannt wie das wird... Diese Mischung kann ich übrigens nur jedem empfehlen, der was für die Insektenwelt tun will und Platz hat. Das ist eine Zusammenstellung aus 50 Wild und Kulturarten nach aktuellen Erkenntnissen und Erfahrungen der Bayr. Landesanstalt für __ Wein und Gartenbau Veithöchheim.
Das ist eine 5 jährige Mischung mit diversen Wildarten, also was anderes als diese Bauhaus Mischungen, die ich niemandem empfehlen kann:
Wer sich mal informieren möchte:  https://wildackershop.de/veitshoechheimer-bienenweide.html
Und da: https://www.saaten-zeller.de/landwirtschaft/veitshoechheimer-bienenweide

Gibt es auch bei diversen anderen Anbietern, bzw. wer einen Landwirt in der Nachbarschaft hat, der Blühstreifen macht, einfach mal fragen...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. März 2022)

Hi Arne,

noch einer dabei mit "Blumenwiese für Insekten anlegen"

wenn man ne ehemalige Wiese umpflügen/umgrubbern und dann gezielt einsäen kann macht das auch viel weniger Arbeit als bei meiner "alles von Hand abzuschuffelnder" ehemaligen Rasenfläche.

MfG Frank


----------



## Turbo (17. März 2022)

Werde meine paar m2 Blumenwiese auch noch etwas erweitern.
Aussaat ab Mitte April.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. März 2022)

Hi Patrik,

bei mir stehen auf den Fensterbänken schon überall Saatschalen mit zum Teil schon auflaufenden insektenfreundlichen Stauden die auf die Wiese sollen. Ist aber net nur "heimischen" Grünzeuch. Ob z.B. die ganzen __ Flockenblumen nun alle aus Deutschland oder auch aus der Schwarzmeerregion/Kaukasus oder sonstwo  herkommen ist Bienen, Schmetterlingen und Co. ja zum Glück scheißegal


----------



## Daufi (17. März 2022)

Bei uns blüht grade die Salweide, da sind die Hummeln, Schmetterlinge und natürlich meine Mädels ganz arg drauf...
Wir waren letzte Woche in unserer Baumschule, da konnte ich nicht widerstehen und habe einen "__ Bienenbaum" mitgenommen, also __ Stinkesche oder Duftesche, ein Weisdorn stand noch im Weg rum und beim raustragen sind mir noch 2 __ Flieder untergekommen... Die Weintraube war Beiwerk...

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 17. März 2022

Da mein Bauer hier im Ort und ich uns ja sporadisch beim Milch und Eier holen, oder beim Gülle ausbringen(er) treffen, hab ich ihn einfach mal gefragt, ob er mir nicht die halbe Wiese umpflügen bzw. was ist das dann, eggen kann...
Und da er gerne Honig ißt, klppt das wohl...


----------



## janfo (17. März 2022)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Ob z.B. die ganzen Flockenblumen nun alle aus Deutschland oder auch aus der Schwarzmeerregion/Kaukasus oder sonstwo herkommen ist Bienen, Schmetterlingen und Co. ja zum Glück scheißegal


heimische Pflanzen sind schon besser, in öffentlichen Gebieten darf man sogar nichtmal Saatgut verwenden welches zwar von heimischen Pflanzen , aber nicht aus der Region stammt um die spezifische regionale Genetik nicht zu beeinflussen.
Viele Zusammenhänge sind uns auch gar nicht so bewusst, so gibt es ja nicht nur Schmetterlinge, Bienen sondern auch __ Käfer und viele andere Insekten die nicht nur die Blüten bestäuben sondern auch von den Blättern oder Wurzeln fressen.

Aber klar, besser als gar nichts zu säen ist es allemal solange es auf einem eigenen Grundstück passiert 

Zum anlegen einer Blumenwiese empfehle ich den Boden abzumagern mit Sand oder Kies. Ist vielleicht auf einer solch großen Fläche nicht machbar, aber dann setzt sich eher wieder Gras durch. Eine "Profi-Mischung" wie Veitshöchheimer Saatgut ist mit Baumarktmischungen nicht zu vergleichen. Die Baumarktmischungen setzen meist auf den "wow"-Effekt im ersten Jahr. Es sind meist Pflanzen (auch viele nicht heimische) darin, die im ersten Jahr schön blühen aber sich langfristig bei unseren Bedingungen nicht durchsetzen/halten können.

Eine Super Pflanze die eine Wildblumenwiese sehr befördern kann sind die verschiedenen Arten des Klappertopfes! Das ist eine Halbschmarotzerpflanze die an Gräsern schmarotzt, sie Zapft die Graswurzel an und schwächt somit die Gräser. So können sich auch andere __ Wildblumen besser durchsetzen. Die muss man allerdings schon im Herbst/Winter aussäen da es kaltkeimer sind. Habe ich im Garten auch, letztes Jahr habe ich viele Samen eingesammelt und im Rest des Gartens verstreut. Die Pflanze wird auch besonders gern von Hummeln angeflogen.

Finde es toll, dass sich viele hier aktiv einsetzen für die Insekten, es ist leider auch dringend geboten.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. März 2022)

Hi Jan,

das ist halt das Problem, das die meißten Leute mit "Blumenwiesen" nur ldie ocker-luftige Magerrasengesellschaften, die es allerdings nur an sehr wenigen Standorten in Deutschlang gibt assizoieren.

Hier bei uns in Hessen ist sowas aber vollkommen untypisch/nicht standortgerecht da hier einst alles mit dichten Wälder besetzt war. Hier herrschen daher in Tal und Berglagen auf Wiesen eher Pflanzen vor die frische - feuchte, nährstoffreiche Böden benötigen. U.a Arten wie __ rote Lichtnelke, weiße Lichtnelke, Knöllchen-__ Steinbrech, Wiesenstorchschnabel, gemeine __ Akelei, __ Buschwindröschen, Kuhblume, Rainfarn, verschiedene Hahnenfüße, Osterglocken, __ Rittersporn, __ Ampfer, __ Wiesenknöterich, Eisenhüte, Wiesenrauten, Ehrenpreise, __ Wildrosen, Brombeeren, Weideröschen, Schafgarben, Taubnesseln, __ Wiesenschwertlilie, Baldriane, Wiesenschaumkraut, __ Veilchen, Wiesen-Herkulesstaude, viele andere Apiaceae, Felberiche , Kletten, Lungenkräuter, verschiedene __ Glockenblumen, hohe __ Flockenblumen, Brennnesseln, Beinwell, __ Kuckuckslichtnelke, ect. Solche Wiesen haben aber nie das locker-leichte Aussehen von solchen aus trockenen Magerstandorten. da ja auch die Fettwiesen-Gräser sattgrün sind

am besten gelingen Blumenwiesenanlagen wenn man sich auf Arten beschränkt die mit der vorhandenen Bodenart/-feuchte keine Probleme damit haben. Tut man den Boden zu stark ändern führt das meißt schnell zu akuten Problemen mit sich ansiedelnden "unerwüschten" Arten die sich dann eventuelle invasiv ausbreiten

alleine an "Flockenblumen" z.B. hab ich bisher auf der Wiese/bzw. in den Saatschalen

__ Wiesen-Flockenblume (Centaure jacea) - heimisch in der Gemarkung
__ Berg-Flockenblume (Cyanus montana) - heimisch, aber net hier in Marburger Ecke 
__ Kaukasus-Flockenblume (Phepellus dealbata) -nicht heimisch (Kaukasus)
schwarze Flockenblume (Centaurea nigra) - heimisch, aber trotzdem nur an sehr wenigen Stellen in Deutschland zu finden
__ Perücken-Flockenblume (Centaurea phrygia) - heimisch, aber net hier in Mittelhessen
rote Flockenblume (Centaurea atropurpurea) - nicht heimisch
__ Kornblume (Cyanus segetum) - heimisch auf Feldern der Gemarkung
ukrainische Flockenblume (Rhaponticoides ruthenica) - nicht heimisch (Schwarzmeerregion)
__ Alpen-bergscharte/rosa Riesenflockenblume (Rhaponticum scariosum) - heimisch aber nur in den Alpenländern
gelbe Riesenflockenblume (Centaurea macrocephala) - nicht heimisch (Kaukasus)
Scabiosen-Flockenblume (Centaurea scabiosa) - heimisch, aber net hier in Mittelhessen zu finden

MfG Frank


----------



## janfo (17. März 2022)

Hallo Frank,

Da stimme ich dir zu!
Am besten ist es, den Boden nicht groß zu bearbeiten und Pflanzen zu verwenden, die an den jeweiligen Standort gut angepasst sind. Dafür ist es am einfachsten auf Spaziergängen zu schauen was in der Umgebung wächst und sich ein paar Arten herauszupicken.

Leider ist es so, dass viele Landstriche fast frei von ursprünglicher und vielfältiger Vegetation sind. Daher müssen viele Arten erst wieder neu angesiedelt werden die es früher einmal gab.

Die Wiesenflockenblume habe ich im Garten, dort ist immer sehr viel Leben, selbst wenn sie verblüht ist picken verschiedene Vögel wie z.B. die Stieglitze gern die Samen.

Es wird zwar angenommen, dass vor einigen tausend Jahren die Landschaft hier in Deutschland voll von Bäumen war, aber die großen Tiere des Waldes die mittlerweile in Mitteleuropa quasi ausgestorben sind (z.B. Wisente) haben auch immer wieder für Lichtungen gesorgt. Mit Sicherheit lässt es sich nicht rekonstruieren wie die Landschaft mal ausgesehen hat. Sicherlich aber zu sehr großen Teilen komplett bewaldet, vorwiegend Buchen.

Die Bäuerlichen Kulturen haben durch den Ackerbau und die Verbreitung von Saatgut (teilweise aus dem römischen Reich) für eine große Vielfalt gesorgt, so sind die Wiesen wie wir sie kennen, und wie es sie leider kaum noch gibt, vor allem ein Produkt der menschlichen Bearbeitung.
Da heute die (ehemaligen) Wiesen eher intensiv bewirtschaftet werden (häufig gedüngt und gemäht werden) und nicht wie früher nur 1-2 mal im Jahr abgesenst werden ist die Vielfalt verschwunden.
Es liegt wohl auch an uns Privatpersonen diese verloren gegangene Vielfalt zum Teil wiederherzustellen

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 17. März 2022



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Tut man den Boden zu stark ändern führt das meißt schnell zu akuten Problemen mit sich ansiedelnden "unerwüschten" Arten die sich dann eventuelle invasiv ausbreiten


Das sind dann die Pionierarten, die sich insbesondere gern auf gestörten Flächen schnell ansiedeln und auf eine schnelle Reproduktion setzen. Das müssen sie auch denn sie werden infolge der natürlichen Sukzession relativ schnell verdrängt.

Aber ich will das Frühlingsthema hier nicht zu sehr überdehnen. Die Aussaat und Anlage von blühenden Wiesen kann man ja noch unter Frühling laufen lassen. Ansonsten müsste ein neuer Thread her


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. März 2022)

Hi Jan,

die __ Rotbuche ist in Mitteleuropa zumindest ein "Neubürger" - wanderte hier in etwa wieder ein als in Ägypten die großen Pyramiden gebaut wurden. Vorher herrschten hier hauptsächlich __ Eichen-Eibenwälder vor.
Die __ Flockenblumen und anderen heutigen Freiflächen besiedelten Pflanzen/Tiere sind hauptsächlich Einwanderer aus dem Mittelmeerraum, den glazialen Geschieben des Voralpenland, Steppenarten aus Osteuropa und einige verblieben Eiszeitrelike - die bekannten einjährigen "Getreideunkräuter" kamen schon mit dem Ackerbau aus Vorderasien. Die großen Abholzungen hier in Deutschland begannen ja erst vor rund 1000 Jahren wärend die "einstigen" mediteranen Arten über Frankreich in die Rheinregion schon wärend der keltischen bzw. den folgenden großén römischen Rodungsaktionen in ihrem Imperium vor 2500-2000 Jahren Fuß faßten - bei den Germanen hat es ohne die römische Unterwerfung hier halt deutlich länger gedauert bis sie größere Siedlungen ausbildeten und damit die Bevölkerung stark anwuchs - die erste nachgewießene römische Stadtgründung rechts des Rhein im freien Germanien liegt ja auch hier bei uns in Hessen in Waldgirmes bei Wetzlar, welche aber 9 n. Chr. wieder hinfällig wurde: Die wirkliche "Stadtgründungswelle" folgte dann erst zwischen 1100 - 1300

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (19. März 2022)

Ich denke auch, das es sehr schwerr ist, eine natürliche Vegetation fest zu legegen. Auch den Zeitpunkt der Entdeckung Amerikas fest zu legen als natürliche Vegetation ist reine Willkür. Amber und Gingos gab es schon mal in Deutschland. Ist alles was ausgestorben ist dann unnatürlich ???
Dann müssen Wolf, Lux und Bieber auch wieder weg. Marderhunde sind aus Zuchtstationen im Osten Europas eingewandert. Als Einnwanderer nun Natürlich? Buchen sind auch mal Eingewandert.


----------



## Daufi (19. März 2022)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Buchen sind auch mal Eingewandert.


Die wandern immer noch.... In meinen Ofen...


----------



## Chelmon1 (20. März 2022)

Die Frühlingsblüher     
im Garten und im Gewächshaus.


----------



## Chelmon1 (20. März 2022)

Vielfalt im Vorgarten.
__ Schneeglanz läutet den Frühling ein.


----------



## jolantha (23. März 2022)

Ganz viel Frühling


----------



## axel120470 (23. März 2022)

Auch von mir mal ein bißchen Frühling
         
VG Axel


----------



## PeBo (23. März 2022)

Auch bei mir ist die vorherrschende Farbe blau und gelb, also wie die Ukrainische Flagge die man jetzt überall sieht:
 

 

 

 

 
 

Gruß Peter


----------



## troll20 (25. März 2022)

Frühling war glaub das Thema. 
Daher schnell ein paar Farbton bevor der Frost alles wieder zu nichte macht:


----------



## Knipser (26. März 2022)

Hallo!
Auch die Kamelie hat ihren Reiz im Frühling - leider sehr frostempfindlich.
      
  auch in weiß. 7:30 Uhr geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. März 2022)

die "lebenden Fossile" blühen (die Bilder sind schon 3 Tage alt)

ne weiß-gelbe Osterglockensorte die ich nie gesetzt hab

ein rotlaubiges __ Pfennigkraut auf der Wiese

__ Veilchen in der Blumenwiese (letztes Jahr etliche beim abschuffeln aus den Grassoden rausgezuppelt)

und blühendes "Unkraut" in der Blumenwiese (einjährige purpurrote __ Taubnessel und irgendne Cardamine-Verwandtschaft)


----------



## Ls650tine (29. März 2022)

Freitag soll's bei uns wieder kalt werden, also schnell noch ein Foto gemacht


----------



## Knipser (29. März 2022)

Ls650tine schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 257406
> Freitag soll's bei uns wieder kalt werden, also schnell noch ein Foto gemacht


Im Ruhrgebiet ist es heute schon merklich kühler geworden, ging nicht über 14° hinaus. Willi


----------



## jolantha (30. März 2022)

Ich schmück mich mal mit fremden Federn. Garten meiner Tante


----------



## jolantha (1. Apr. 2022)

Das war der Frühling gestern .
 . 

und das ist er heute
 .


----------



## jolantha (6. Apr. 2022)




----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Apr. 2022)

Hi Anne,

nächste Woche zur Osterzeit soll es ja angeblich sommerlich werden

der 3tagewinter ist hier auch rum, der Schnee und der Regen haben scheinbar genug Wasser gebracht damit Bäume,  Sträucher, Wiesen regelrecht  explodieren. Überall in der Stadt treibt es massiv aus

MfG Frank


----------



## Digicat (6. Apr. 2022)

Die __ Schachbrettblume kommt schön langsam ...
 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## jolantha (7. Apr. 2022)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> nächste Woche zur Osterzeit soll es ja angeblich sommerlich werden


Na, hoffentlich. Hir ist es einfach nur naß und kalt. Der Regen hört nicht auf, und der kalte Wind macht den 
Mist noch schlimmer


----------



## Knipser (7. Apr. 2022)

Frühling mal anders!
   
Mit Blümchen kann ich zwar nicht dienen, aber damit. Der Guss war
noch schlimmer, als man hier sieht.  Also kann der Sommer nicht mehr weit sein "Sommerguss" - den Frühling dieses Jahr einfach abharken. Willi


----------



## bernias (7. Apr. 2022)

Auch bei uns im Voralpenland blühen die Schachbrettblumen und die Adonisröschen.


----------



## jolantha (13. Apr. 2022)

Meine Tulpenmagnolie hats doch noch ein bißchen erwischt
   Braune Ränder vom Frost

  Mein __ Ranunkelstrauch bilder Ausläufer quer durch den Wacholder

   Mein kleiner Gartenhelfer kommt immer dichter ran .


----------



## jolantha (15. Apr. 2022)

Meine Sternmagnolie hat sich wieder mächtig ins Zeug gelegt.
  
 __ Blausternchen   __ Veilchen   Waldanemonen

und mein Pflaumenbäumchen


----------



## axel120470 (15. Apr. 2022)

Nochmal ein paar Gartenfrühlingsbilder 

  
Kanadische Kupferfelsenbirne in voller Blüte


  
 Baustellenromantik 


   
Frühling ist doch was feines 


 
Ich wünsche allen Frohe Ostern 

VG Axel


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Apr. 2022)

Hi Axel,

die Eier bringt aber der hier (war letztes Jahr Gegenverkehr beim pilgern auf der alten Römerstraße Trevorum (Trier) - Arleate  (Arles)) kein Terrakottamümmelmann

MfG Frank


----------



## lollo (17. Apr. 2022)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> die Eier bringt aber der hier


Hallo Frank,


----------



## Anja W. (19. Apr. 2022)

Auch von mir ein wenig Frühling:

    

Die Braunkehlchen habe ich zum ersten Mal gesehen. Aber sie sind auch schon wieder weg.


----------



## Digicat (19. Apr. 2022)

Servus Anja

Ich würde deine Braunkehlchen eher als Buchfinken (_Fringilla coelebs_) 
   

oder eventuell auch als Bergfinken (_Fringilla montifringilla_) identifizieren ...
   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Anja W. (20. Apr. 2022)

Hallo Helmut, 
Danke schön  Ich habe ganz lange im Bestimmungsbuch gesucht, da ich die Vögel noch nie gesehen hatte. Internet hatte ich nicht. Buchfinken sind es definitiv nicht, davon haben wir sehr viele. Bergfink würde passen, aber das Weibchen war viel bunter. Deswegen bin ich davon ab gekommen. Die Braunkehlchen kommen auch nicht im Wald vor, was mich schon gewundert hat. Leider konnte ich sie nur "blind" um die Ecke fotografieren, da sie sehr scheu waren.
Liebe Grüße 
Anja


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Apr. 2022)

hier in unserem BoGa ist die "Freibadsaison" wieder eröffnet. Die 8 dicken Bewohner (wurden von "Tierliebhabern" im BoGa ausgesetzt als sie ihnen zu groß wurden) lassen sich wieder auf ihrem Stamm-Steinhaufen im großen Teich  die Sonne auf den Rücken knallen


----------



## jolantha (20. Apr. 2022)

Bißchen Buntes


----------



## janfo (20. Apr. 2022)

Habe verschiedene __ Tulpen im Garten, aber diese hier bezaubern jedes Jahr aufs neue
Tulipa "Little Beauty"
  
Auch die Alpen Waldrebe öffnet langsam ihre Blüten:
 
Dichternarzissen und Schachbrettblumen stehen in voller Blüte:


----------



## Digicat (25. Apr. 2022)

Die Blutpflaume ist schon verblüht
 

Die __ Johannisbeere
 

Die Felsenbirne ist heute aufgeblüht
 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Anja W. (25. Apr. 2022)

Ganz schön blutig bei Dir! 
Schade, dass Blutpflaumen hier nicht wachsen. Ein ganzjährig so schöner Baum!


----------



## Marion412 (25. Apr. 2022)

Die Felsenbirne ist bei uns schon verblüht, Blutpflaume blüht aktuell und eine von 2 letzten Jahres gesetzten ist ins Nirvana gegangen.
Der __ Flieder kommt jetzt langsam ins blühen. __ Tulpen und __ Bodendecker blühen, die Clematis ist neu gesetzt deshalb schon Blüten.

Im Teich ist das ein oder andere am blühen , die Dattelpalme bekommt an den Seiten ‍ keine Ahnung was ,Blütenansatz oder Fruchtansatz oder es ist eine Audrey aus der kleine Horrorladen, der gerade Arme wachsen .

Überall kleine Kaulquappen, sogar auf dem Band von Screenmatic, hole ich mehrmals täglich mit einem Pinsel runter und setze sie wieder in den Teich.
__ Wasserläufer ohne Ende , die Pflanzen kommen langsam in die Gänge bei heute 15 Gad Wassertemperatur, Seerose schieben jetzt auch schon Blätter, diese haben vor 2 Wochen eine Portion Dünger an die Wurzeln gepackt bekommen.

1x die Woche gebe ich Zucker und Harnstoff zu und bisher kein N3 oder N2 nachweisbar. Wasser glasklar , UVC seit 2 Wochen aus -

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 25. Apr. 2022

Man kann nur 20 Bilder auf einmal posten


----------



## janfo (25. Apr. 2022)

@Digicat 
weißt du zufällig ob es eine einheimische Felsenbirne (Amelanchier ovalis) oder eine Kupfer-Felsenbirne ist (Amelanchier lamarckii)?
Die einheimische kann man auch an der eher Ovalen Blattform erkennen und dem kleineren Wuchs (daher auch der Name)

Meist werden die Nordamerikanischen Kupfer-Felsenbirnen gesetzt. Ich hab auch eine einheimische ovalis im Garten die derzeit in voller Blüte steht. Ich glaube die amerikanischen blühen früher.


----------



## Digicat (25. Apr. 2022)

Servus Jan

Leider weiß ich es nicht mehr ob es eine einheimische Felsenbirne ist.

Aber du kannst es durch die Blattform gerne bestimmen. War eh gerade im Garten.
 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## janfo (26. Apr. 2022)

Hallo Helmut,
kann es anhand des Bildes leider nicht eindeutig bestimmen, aber danke fürs einstellen. Habe gerade mal ein Bild von meiner ovalis gemacht, vielleicht kannst du es vergleichen wenn sich bei deiner Felsenbirne die Blätter entfaltet haben.
 

Im Hintergrund blühen die gefleckten Taubnesseln, sehr beliebt, insbesondere bei Hummeln wie alle __ Taubnessel Arten (Habe noch __ weiße Taubnessel und __ Goldnessel sowie purpurrote Taubnessel im Garten  Die Schneerose ist übrigens auch extrem geschätzt bei Hummeln, die im Hintergrund ebenfalls zu sehen ist. Blüht schon seit Februar und bietet noch immer Nektar und Pollen, macht richtig Spass. Dieses Exemplar ist eine Züchtung (Kreuzung zwischen Schneerose und Lenzrose) (_Helleborus _x_ glandorfensis), _Habe noch die grüne Nieswurz und die stinkende Nieswurz, die Wildarten. kann ich ebenso empfehlen. Von der Grünen Nieswurz und der Schneerose hier nochmal Fotos:

  

Interessant bei der Nieswurz ist, dass im Nektar gewisse Hefepilze leben, die den Zucker im Nektar abbauen und Wärme freisetzen. Die Blüte kann somit bis zu 6°C über Umgebungstemperatur erreichen. Für frühe Bestäuber in der kalten Jahreszeit wirkt das, trotz des dann geringeren Zuckergehaltes im Nektar, sehr anziehend und die Pflanze scheint durch bessere Bestäubung davon zu profitieren.


----------



## Digicat (26. Apr. 2022)

Servus Jan

Danke für das Vergleichsbild   .

Wir haben auch Schneerosen im Garten. Habe allerdings noch keine Hummenl beobachtet.
 

Gold-__ Taubnessel
 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Ls650tine (26. Apr. 2022)

Heute hatten wir hier im Raum Esslingen/BW das volle Aprilwetter. Sonne, Regen, Blitz und Donner mit Hagel. Der Teich ist randvoll, die Hagel-Schäden sind nicht ganz so schlimm. Die neu installierte PV-Anlage bringt trotzdem einige Watt  Ach, die kleine Seerose wächst in einem separaten Bottich.
LG Tine


----------



## Digicat (26. Apr. 2022)

Schei.. Wetter 

Schöne Funkie  hoffe die wird wieder.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## jolantha (3. Mai 2022)

Meine beiden Schneebälle gehen auch auf, mal sehen, wie lange die Blütenpracht hält


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Mai 2022)

Marion412 schrieb:


> die Dattelpalme bekommt an den Seiten ‍ keine Ahnung was ,Blütenansatz oder Fruchtansatz


Die Dattelpalme scheint mir eine Hanfpalme und das ist eine Blütte aus der später auch "Früchte" kommen.
Die "Früchte" sind aber nicht zu essen.


----------



## Marion412 (4. Mai 2022)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Die Dattelpalme scheint mir eine Hanfpalme und das ist eine Blütte aus der später auch "Früchte" kommen.
> Die "Früchte" sind aber nicht zu essen.


Natürlich hast du recht ,es ist eine Hanfpalme. 
Google ist sich da nicht so sicher , in machen Beiträgen steht sie würden nicht schmecken und in anderen Sie wären köstlich.
Zum Teil wird auch empfohlen die Blüten abzuschneiden, damit die Palme ihre Energie in die Blätter stecken kann.

Werde beobachtet und denke das ich dieses Jahr die Früchte mal testen werde , sollten sie überhaupt ausreifen.


----------



## Opa Graskop (4. Mai 2022)

Marion412 schrieb:


> Werde beobachtet


Von wen?


----------



## jolantha (4. Mai 2022)

Ich hab mich auch getraut, meine vorgezogenen Knollenbegonien in die Freiheit zu entlassen 
Hoffentlich schlagen die Eisheiligen nicht noch zu .


----------



## Marion412 (5. Mai 2022)

Wieder ein paar Fotos aus meiner grünes Hölle

Die Kirsche ist fast verblüht und überdeckt alles mit ihren Blütenblätter , die letzten __ Tulpen blühen , die __ Akelei beginnt bald ihre Knospen zu öffnen und die __ Azaleen haben vor 3 Jahren den Umzug mit gemacht und werden dieses Jahr das 1. mal schön blühen.
Ich finde dieses Jahr blüht alles reichlich und üppig , da wir nicht wie die letzten Jahre so starke Nachtfröste hatten.
Der __ Flieder und die __ Zierquitte sind in voller Pracht , ein vergessene und für tot gehaltene Clematis blüht im Wasserfallhügel, der __ Mohn wird dieses Jahr nicht komplett von den __ Nacktschnecken  gefressen , wahrscheinlich weil da eine __ Erdkröte in der Nähe wohnt , die ist mir die Tage über die Hand gesprungen, als ich am Unkraut jäten war. Fast einen Herzstecker dabei bekommen
Die Regenbogenelritzen stehen schon wieder in der Strömung und werden auch bald loslegen, bei aktuellen 19 Grad Wassertemperatur, bei bewölkten 17 Grad.
Das ein oder andere blühende Wassergewächs gibt es schon im Teich und Chelmon1/ Robert sein Ableger ist in einen grösseren Topf ins seichte warme Wasser umgezogen.
Direkt neben der Eingangstür hat ein Vögelchen sein Nest gebaut und sitzt fleissig auf den Eiern.
Der Kiribaum hat die ersten Blüten geöffnet. Sind mal gespannt wie lange diese halten.

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 5. Mai 2022


----------



## jolantha (9. Mai 2022)

Meine Schneebälle jetzt in voller Blütenpracht


----------



## Anja W. (9. Mai 2022)

Toll sieht es bei dir aus! 
Was ist das mit den grasartigen Blättern?


----------



## jolantha (9. Mai 2022)

Anja W. schrieb:


> Was ist das mit den grasartigen Blättern?



Meinst Du Bild Nr. 4 in der Reihe ? Das sind __ Hasenglöckchen, nerven mich schon, werden einfach zu viele
Bild ist schlecht, muß ich mal ein Neues machn, und nicht gegen die Sonne fotografieren.


----------



## Anja W. (9. Mai 2022)

Hmm, die Sorte kenne ich nicht. Bei mir sehen sie so aus:


----------



## PeBo (9. Mai 2022)

Hallo Anja, schau mal nach Spanisches __ Hasenglöckchen oder klicke hier.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Anja W. (9. Mai 2022)

Ja genau, Peter, das sind sie. Bei Anne sehen sie nur fast weiß und viel filigraner aus. Aber sie hat ja auch schon geschrieben, dass die Farbe an der Sonneneinstrahlung lag.


----------



## jolantha (9. Mai 2022)

PeBo schrieb:


> Hallo Anja, schau mal nach Spanisches __ Hasenglöckchen oder klicke hier.
> 
> Gruß Peter


Dankeschön , für Deine Unterstützung. Bei nehmen sie so überhand, daß ich sie nach der Blüte umsetzen werde. Kommen alle an den Waldrand, da können sie weiterwuchern .


----------



## Anja W. (9. Mai 2022)

Da wird es ihnen sicher gefallen. Bei mir stehen und wuchern sie im Vorgarten, wo nie Sonne hinkommt. Da sieht das Blau echt genial aus!


----------



## jolantha (9. Mai 2022)

Anja W. schrieb:


> Bei mir stehen und wuchern sie im Vorgarten, wo nie Sonne hinkommt.


Da hab ich sie auch noch Büschelweise . Kommen da aber auch raus.


----------



## Opa Graskop (11. Mai 2022)

Mein Strelitzie wird doch nicht, 
nach 15 Jahren, das erste Mal....


----------



## Goldkäferchen (12. Mai 2022)

Hallo ihr Lieben,
tauche wieder
 aus der Versenkung auf und gleich ein paar Bilder 

LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## jolantha (12. Mai 2022)

@Goldkäferchen,
da hättest Du mal gestern wieder auftauchen müssen, genau zum 10 jährigen Jubiläum Deiner Forenzugehörigkeit.

Dafür gibts von mir nachträglich noch ein paar Blümchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (12. Mai 2022)

hallo Jolantha,
lieben Dank! Ja, die Zeit rennt!
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Digicat (12. Mai 2022)

Auch Gratulation zum 10 jährigen Jubiläum Goldkäferchen ... 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## jolantha (13. Mai 2022)

Bei mir sind jetzt wieder die   __ Gedenkemein aufgetaucht. Letztes Jahr zum ersten Mal .
Ich weiß gar nicht, wo die herkommen, nie ausgesät, bzw.gepflanzt. Trotzdem schön


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Mai 2022)

ich hab die Woche endlich das Banänchen ausgepackt, saß lange genug im "Laubbeton"  

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (14. Mai 2022)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> ich hab die Woche endlich das Banänchen ausgepackt,


Sieht ja noch ein bißchen traurig aus. Ich hoffe, sie erholt sich


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Mai 2022)

jolantha schrieb:


> Sieht ja noch ein bißchen traurig aus. Ich hoffe, sie erholt sich


Hi Anne,

ordentlich gießen und Blaukorn und die Dajeerling-Banane ist schnell wieder 3-4m hoch  

MfG Frank


----------



## Chelmon1 (14. Mai 2022)

Schmeckt die dann wie der gleichnamige Tee?


----------



## Wachtlerhof (14. Mai 2022)

… hab auch ein bisschen Frühling im Garten …


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Mai 2022)

Chelmon1 schrieb:


> Schmeckt die dann wie der gleichnamige Tee?


Hi Robert,

keine Ahnung. Ich trinke weder Tee, noch knabber ich an meinen (z.T hochgiftigen) Pflanzen rum 

MfG Frank


----------



## Chelmon1 (15. Mai 2022)

Frühling…


----------



## Marion412 (16. Mai 2022)

Auch von mir wieder ein paar Fotos


----------



## Chelmon1 (16. Mai 2022)

Hallo Marion.
Die __ Iris hat eine tolle Farbe! Bei euch ist alles schon ein wenig weiter als bei uns.
Schön.


----------



## jolantha (17. Mai 2022)

Wir hängen auch noch hinterher. __ Pfingstrosen haben gerade erst mal kleine Knospen
 .     

die Blütezeit der Schneebälle ist auch schon vorbei


----------



## troll20 (17. Mai 2022)

Mai, das geht ja bei euch ab... Da wird ja scharf aus allen Rohren geschossen 
Da es hier letzte Nacht auch etwas Feuchtigkeit von oben gab, hoffe ich das es jetzt hier auch endlich los geht. Einige Pflanzen sind ja schon kräftig beim schießen. 
             
Nu aber gut, muss mir ja noch einige fürs nächste mal aufheben


----------



## jolantha (17. Mai 2022)

@troll20 . Den hätte ich gerne


----------



## troll20 (18. Mai 2022)

jolantha schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 259649 @troll20 . Den hätte ich gerne


Komm her und hol ab 
Oder erinner mich im Herbst das ich eine ins Paket packe.


----------



## BumbleBee (18. Mai 2022)

So langsam kommt's dann hier auch mal in die Gänge...

  
 
    

Okay, man erkennt eine ganz leichte Vorliebe für Violett und Pink? 

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 18. Mai 2022



jolantha schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 259649 @troll20 . Den hätte ich gerne


Ich auch


----------



## Knipser (18. Mai 2022)

BumbleBee schrieb:


> So langsam kommt's dann hier auch mal in die Gänge...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 259655Anhang anzeigen 259656
> Anhang anzeigen 259657
> ...


Schöne ansprechende Farbkleckse, toll Jessy. Willi


----------



## Marion412 (18. Mai 2022)

Auch hier blüht der Waldmeister  
die __ Pfingstrosen brauchen noch ein wenig, stehen aber quasi in den Startlöchern

  

Auch die Distel ist noch nicht soweit  
Aber dafür schon vieles anderes, das sonst die Jahre immer erst später kam        
  
dies kleine Hummel erstaunte mich sehr , konnte kaum mehr __ fliegen , soviel Last schleppte sie an ihren Hinterbeinen mit


----------



## Digicat (18. Mai 2022)

Azalee im Dickicht 

 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## jolantha (18. Mai 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Azalee im Dickicht


Tolle Farbe


----------



## Opa Graskop (18. Mai 2022)

Da sind mir vor 5 Jahren beim Spaziergang auf Madeira 2 Knollen in die Hosentasche gehüpft. 4 Jahre haben sie mir diese Entführung nicht verziehen.
In diesem Jahr scheinen sie sich mit ihrer neuen Heimat abgefunden zu haben.


----------



## feengarten (19. Mai 2022)

Auch bei mir fängt es an

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 19. Mai 2022

Hier noch ein Bild für René


----------



## troll20 (19. Mai 2022)

feengarten schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Bild für René


Für mich? Das ist ja lieb. Aber ich seh ja gar kein Wasser


----------



## feengarten (19. Mai 2022)

Erkennst du das letzte Bild nicht 
Bin so stolz drauf das sie so kommt

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 19. Mai 2022

Wenn du Wasser brauchst hier noch weitere deiner Pflanzen


----------



## Digicat (19. Mai 2022)

Meinst du die __ Hosta ?
Ist das der Wuchs von heuer ?
Hammer .... meine fangen an sich gerade zu entrollen 
 
Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## troll20 (19. Mai 2022)

feengarten schrieb:


> Erkennst du das letzte Bild nicht
> Bin so stolz drauf das sie so kommt


Wow die ist aber geschossen. Hätte nicht gedacht das sie im ersten Jahr so los legt. Schön das es ihr so gut bei dir/ euch gefällt.


----------



## feengarten (19. Mai 2022)

Ja die __ Hosta die durfte ich letztes Jahr bei René mopsen und die wächst wie irre


----------



## Digicat (19. Mai 2022)

Gedüngt ?

LG
Helmut


----------



## feengarten (19. Mai 2022)

Nein nur täglich ,seit April ,viel gewässert daneben steht __ Wasserdost der trinkt gerne viel ich denke die __ Hosta hat dadurch profitiert

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 19. Mai 2022

Obwohl letztes Jahr beim einsetzen hab ich Hornspäne ins Pflanzloch getan also doch gedüngt


----------



## Digicat (19. Mai 2022)

Das erklärt das üppige Wachstum. 
Meine werden nicht gedüngt.

LG
Helmut


----------



## feengarten (19. Mai 2022)

Hab aber noch eine die hat zwar nicht so riesige Blätter aber ist auch schon weit

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 19. Mai 2022

Helmut dein Farn sieht aber auch noch recht klein aus


----------



## Digicat (19. Mai 2022)

Ja, bei uns ist alles später drann.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## jolantha (19. Mai 2022)

Hab auch wieder was


----------



## jolantha (19. Mai 2022)

Ich wußte nicht, wohin damit . Ist aber auch Frühling. Gerade eben vor der Haustür fotografiert
Der Himmel über mir.


----------



## Marion412 (20. Mai 2022)

Mein __ Mohn blüht


----------



## samorai (21. Mai 2022)

Auch die __ Iris Zeit ist angebrochen.       
Schönes WE!


----------



## Turbo (21. Mai 2022)

Die Blumenwiese macht noch nicht viel her. Aber der __ Schwalbenschwanz hat schon fleissig seine Eier gelegt.


----------



## janfo (21. Mai 2022)

@Turbo Super!
Kannst du sagen an welche Pflanze genau der __ Schwalbenschwanz seine Eier gelegt hat? Fenchel?, Wilde Möhre? War es ein eher kümmerliches Exemplar? Dafür sind die Schwalbenschwänze bekannt. 
Was würde ich geben auch mal einen Schwalbenschwanz im Garten zu sehen, genug Wilde Möhren habe ich in jedem Fall, Bergfenchel auch seit letztem Jahr.


----------



## Digicat (21. Mai 2022)

Geduld Jan ... das dachte ich früher auch.
Dann ist er bei uns 2016 am __ Sommerflieder gelandet. Später konnte ich ihn nur ein einziges mal beobachten.

       

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## janfo (21. Mai 2022)

konntest aber schöne Fotos machen Helmut!


----------



## Turbo (21. Mai 2022)

@ Jan,
Mit Fenchel haben wir schon einige Jahre Erfolg.
In der Blumenwiese war er nicht eingeplant. Aber da wächst was halt so wächst.
Es war ein grosser Falter.


----------



## janfo (21. Mai 2022)

Danke Patrik, vielleicht sollte ich noch etwas Fenchel setzen 

mit kümmerlich meinte ich, dass die Pflanzen oft eher klein sind und der Boden unter den Pflanzen recht lückig ist. An diese Exemplare legt der __ Schwalbenschwanz seine Eier wohl besonders gern. Aber scheint hier nicht der Fall zu sein.


----------



## Turbo (21. Mai 2022)

Wir haben eigentlich immer recht kräftige Pflanzen. Meist mehrere nebeneinander. 
Extra für den __ Schwalbenschwanz. Die Karotten daneben interessieren jeweils relativ wenig.
Vielleicht haben da aber auch nur die Vögel mehr Glück bei der Jagd.


----------



## Marion412 (25. Mai 2022)

Habe ich schon erwähnt   das ich den Frühling liebe, wenn alles grünt und blüht

     
Gestern im Gartencenter gewesen weil ich ein Ersatzteil für die Gartenbewässerung brauchte, natürlich nicht bekommen.
Dafür wollte das ein oder andere unbedingt mitkommen 
Zitronentymian, __ Akelei __ Nelken Hauswurz und ein paar Kräuter   
Ich habe einen Rosenbogen am Treppenabgang zum Garten wo ich Kletterrosen und Clematis gepflanzt habe.
Letztes Jahr wuchs nur an der linken Seite die Clematis, genau nur bis zur Mitte dann war Schluss, 5 Stück habe ich schon an die rechte Seite gepflanzt , alle mickern oder sind hinüber.
Jetzt der letzte Versuch, kommen in einen Kübel und wenn die auch nicht wollen , gibt’s nur linke Clematis.


----------



## janfo (25. Mai 2022)

Clematis mögen meist einen schattigen, kühlen und feuchten Fuß. Gern auch mit Unterbepflanzung. Ich weiß nicht ob das bei dir gegeben ist, ansonsten könnte es daran liegen.


----------



## Marion412 (25. Mai 2022)

Haben alle einen schattigen Fuss .
Werde jetzt eine in den Boden setzen und eine in einen Topf. 
Der letzte Versuch


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Mai 2022)

so langsam geht es deutlich sichtbar in der Blumenwiese los (erst mal halt nur das letzjährig gepflanzte/gesäte  ) Falter sind auch schon da zum dranrumnuckeln)


----------



## janfo (25. Mai 2022)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> so langsam geht es deutlich sichtbar in der Blumenwiese los


Ich sehe unter anderem Acker-Witwenblume (eine meiner Lieblingspflanzen), __ Kornrade, Wiesen-Margerite, Karthäusernelke. Alles sehr wertvolle Pflanzen die auch bei mir anfangen zu blühen 
Die genannten Pflanzen versamen sich auch sehr gerne von selbst.
Die Ackerwitwenblume wird bis September blühen. Da sind auch gern mal __ Käfer dran, da der Pollen und Nektar sehr leicht erreichbar ist. Die Kornrade hat sich, wie auch die Karthäusernelke auf Falter spezialisiert, Margerite ist für Falter und Käfer super!
Interessant: Die Kornrade hat diese länglichen Blätter direkt unter der Blüte um an ihrem natürlichem Standort im Kornfeld (wo es sie mittlerweile aber so gut wie nicht mehr gibt) zwischen den Getreideähren noch genug Sonnenlicht einfangen zu können.

Viel Spass beim zuschauen


----------



## Chelmon1 (25. Mai 2022)

Die Blumenwiese ist super, Frank!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Mai 2022)

Hi Jan,

die vermutete Acker-Witwenblume ist aber ne Sorte von der Tauben-Skabiose (Scabiosa columbaria "Pink Mist" -  die ist eindeutig zu früh dran, die jetzt offenen Blütenköpfe waren schon mitte Januar angelegt - bis dahin blühten die Tauben- und ne mediterane Skabiose von rund 1m Höhe noch im Garten  ) und die Kartäusernelken sind entweder die wegen der Nachbarn in die Höhe "gekletterte" Heidenelke (Dianthus deltoides) oder dei noch nicht offenen __ Bartnelke Die __ Kornrade hab ich schon seit fast 20 Jahren im Garten, da werden jährlich nach Samenreife Samen gesammelt und in freie Bereiche zwischen Stauden ect. gestreut. Letztes Jahr gabs im Herbst Unmengen von Samen für den frisch umgegrabenen Wiesenbereich, den auf gleiche Fläche ebenfalls in Massen ausgestreuten Aquilegia vulgaris Samen wars den Winter über leider net kalt genug sonst würden diese da als Jungpflanzen auch massig stehen. Die kommen nun halt erst nächstes Jahr (sind aber noch einige in blühfähiger Größe im noch weiter zu räumenden Steingartenbereich

bin mal gespannt was für Farben die ganzen Schafsgarbe bringen die letztes Jahr aus der Sperlisamentüte "Balkonkastenstauden" aufgingen. Einige scheinen div. "Buntsandsteinfarben" zu bekommen wie man an den Knospen kurz vorm aufblühen zu erkennen scheint - weiße "Müffel"Blumen sind ja erst mal genug da, und nächstes Jahr werden die Wiesen-__ Margeriten ja auch noch mehr. Fürs selbst kommende Gras bleibt da net mehr so viel Platz da ich die ganzen diesjährigen Flockenblumenjungpflanzen auch so zusammen setze/gesetzt habe das sie im nächsten Jahr schon zu dichten Laubhorsten zusammenwachsen 

Morgen an Himmelsfahrt gehts mit den "Hardcore-Rasenmähen" per Pickel erst mal um die __ Magnolien an der rechten Seite von Foto 1 weiter. Später - wenn die Senioren in 4 Wochen in den Urlaub fahren verschwindet dann ja auch der noch erkennbare Rundummährand. Da kann Mann dann wieder ordentlich vorhanden __ Märzveilchen in blau und weiß aus den aufgenommenen Grassoden zuppeln

MfG Frank


----------



## janfo (25. Mai 2022)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> da werden jährlich nach Samenreife Samen gesammelt und in freie Bereiche zwischen Stauden gestreut


genau das habe ich die letzten Jahre auch gemacht  hab dieses Jahr so viele wie noch nie. Sind allerdings sehr giftig die Samen, daher wurde die Pflanze durch Saatgutreinigung immer seltener.

Auf den Fotos ist kaum ein Unterschied zwischen den von mir genannten und den tatsächlichen Pflanzen auszumachen aber knapp Vorbei ist wohl auch daneben 
Die Karthäusernelke fängt bei mir gerade jetzt an zu blühen und die Acker-Witwenblume blüht seit ca. 3 Wochen
Auf der Karthäusernelke landen übrigens sehr gern __ Libellen. Auch schon letztes Jahr als ich noch keinen Teich hatte sind sie dort gelandet und jetzt das __ Plattbauch Männchen was ich kürzlich gesehen habe ist zwischendrin immer kurz an den Blütenknospen gelandet.

__ Akelei wollte ich auch aussähen im nächsten Jahr, die fehlt mir noch.


----------



## feengarten (26. Mai 2022)

Bei mir blüht die Pfingstrose schon


----------



## Goldkäferchen (26. Mai 2022)

hallo, wißt ihr, welche Pflanze hier in meinem Garten wuchert?
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Digicat (26. Mai 2022)

Schaut nach Sternmiere aus ... https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Große_Sternmiere

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Goldkäferchen (26. Mai 2022)

und noch ein paar aktuelle Bilder
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## janfo (26. Mai 2022)

Ich würde eher auf Filziges __ Hornkraut _Cerastium tomentosum_ tippen.
Die Blätter sind für die Sternmiere zu behaart und nicht sattgrün


----------



## Goldkäferchen (26. Mai 2022)

habt ihr eine Ahnung, was mein Fisch für einen Knubbel auf dem Rücken hat.? Hat aber keine Beeinträchtigung, futtert schön und ist sehr mobil. Auf dem 2. Foto zu sehen.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Marion412 (26. Mai 2022)

Ceratium - __ Hornkraut Silberteppich dürfte das sein


----------



## Goldkäferchen (26. Mai 2022)

Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> hallo, wißt ihr, welche Pflanze hier in meinem Garten wuchert?
> LG
> Goldkäferchen


Vielen Dank für eure Antworten, ich tippe auch eher auf filziges __ Hornkraut.


----------



## troll20 (26. Mai 2022)

Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> habt ihr eine Ahnung, was mein Fisch für einen Knubbel auf dem Rücken hat.


Würde Krebs vermuten


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Mai 2022)

Hi Käferchen,

wie die anderen schon schrieben Cerastium tomentosum

das Zeuch  wächst bei mir, da scheinbar letztes Jahr ein paar Samen in Saatschalen neben den Biotonnen gefallen waren, nun auch auf meiner Blumenwiese

MfG Frank


----------



## Chelmon1 (28. Mai 2022)

Hi Käferchen und Frank,
Das bedeckt schnell größere Flächen. Man kann es aber auch wieder gut entfernen wo es stört.


----------



## jolantha (29. Mai 2022)

Hi, ich war nun eine Woche nicht zu Hause , und jetzt sieht es so aus :
    
   
  
Schlagartig blüht fast alles. Langsam können wir dann mit den Sommerblühern weiter machen, Frühjahr ist ja leider schon wieder
fast vorbei .


----------



## Opa Graskop (31. Mai 2022)

Na da bin ich heut auch mal um den Teich gefegt und hab ein wenig Speicherplatz vergeudet.
 
Zwergrose

 
Lupine im Kräutergarten

Ist das bei euch auch so das heuer Pflanzen blühen die noch nie vorher geblüht haben?
 
__ Blauregen, nach 8 Jahren das erste Mal.

Auch exotisches Zeug:
  

Diese fleischfressende Pflanze aus dem letzten Jahr sieht echt schlimm aus,
aber sie treibt ne Blühte:
 

Und es will noch mehr blühen, aber dazu mehr wenn es soweit ist. 
Gruß Silvio


----------

